# Random FA (m/f) confessions...



## stan_der_man

I'll admit to taking this idea from the other "Random Confessions" threads, but I thought it would be fun to hear FA (m/f) specific confessions.


Here goes mine...


IC - I've always considered it a sign of good luck to see a fat girl during the course of a day.


----------



## mergirl

when i was younger the first word i used to look up in the dictionary (when i bought a new one) was 'fat' and i must admit to erm 'liking' it! :blush:
Thank god for the internet..thats all i can say!!


----------



## Tad

I confess that I envy people who are good at succinct, interesting, confessions. It is a real talent! 

(from which it is safe to assume that most things I’ve thought of to post here either take way too much explanation, or else end up sounding bland or weird when I keep them short). 

I heartily support this thread, but I’ll have to work on what to actually add to it.


----------



## mergirl

Just post. We will be interested even if you do drone on blandly!! 
I'm sure nothing you write could ever be long winded or bland... i am curious now!!.
I'm sure there will always be someone weirder than you, if that is of any comfort.


----------



## Tad

mergirl said:


> I'm sure nothing you write could ever be long winded or bland...





Thanks for the laugh, that is the funniest thing Ive read in a while! 

But here goes with one that probably manages to be long winded and weird all at once: to me, hugging someone who is fully clothed is much more intimate than seeing them in their underwear (Im rather touch oriented). This makes me shy about hugging fat people, because it seems far more intimate than should be allowed by good manners, given that Im totally married. But I worry that fat folk might imagine that Im grossed out by their bodies and uncomfortable touching them (and yes, around here, in some circles, there are a lot of hug greetings).


----------



## mergirl

edx said:


> Thanks for the laugh, that is the funniest thing Ive read in a while!
> 
> But here goes with one that probably manages to be long winded and weird all at once: to me, hugging someone who is fully clothed is much more intimate than seeing them in their underwear (Im rather touch oriented). This makes me shy about hugging fat people, because it seems far more intimate than should be allowed by good manners, given that Im totally married. But I worry that fat folk might imagine that Im grossed out by their bodies and uncomfortable touching them (and yes, around here, in some circles, there are a lot of hug greetings).


Oh.. i get that totally! I can understand what you are saying but for me clothes can be more sexy than naked as opposed to more intimate. I think especially if the clothes excentuate fat bits!!. I think when people are naked they can seem less fat somehow and maby somehow clothes are some sort of 'fat indicator'. In saying this i do love my lady's body, clothed or naked. I am equally turned on.. though i must admit i have a 'hot spot' for fat spillage and wee peeks of belly, back or cleavage and really appreciate the contours or a nice bra roll or four. :blush: erm.. Anyone else????? :blush:
:happy:


----------



## Cors

edx said:


> But here goes with one that probably manages to be long winded and weird all at once: to me, hugging someone who is fully clothed is much more intimate than seeing them in their underwear (I’m rather touch oriented). This makes me shy about hugging fat people, because it seems far more intimate than should be allowed by good manners, given that I’m totally married. But I worry that fat folk might imagine that I’m grossed out by their bodies and uncomfortable touching them (and yes, around here, in some circles, there are a lot of &#8216;hug’ greetings).



I can relate too! I get overwhelmed when a fat woman (or man with impressive moobs) envelopes me with her softness and the contrast sometimes makes me all excited. I am glad I am not a guy, else I'll creep the girl out with my hard-on.



mergirl said:


> Oh.. i get that totally! I can understand what you are saying but for me clothes can be more sexy than naked as opposed to more intimate. I think especially if the clothes excentuate fat bits!!. I think when people are naked they can seem less fat somehow and maby somehow clothes are some sort of 'fat indicator'. In saying this i do love my lady's body, clothed or naked. I am equally turned on.. though i must admit i have a 'hot spot' for fat spillage and wee peeks of belly, back or cleavage and really appreciate the contours or a nice bra roll or four. :blush: erm.. Anyone else????? :blush:
> :happy:



I agree with the spillage and peeks! :O


----------



## Tad

Cors said:


> I can relate too! I get overwhelmed when a fat woman (or man with impressive moobs) envelopes me with her softness and the contrast sometimes makes me all excited. I am glad I am not a guy, else I'll creep the girl out with my hard-on.



Not picking on you in particular, Cors.....but just wanted to say: I think that in general women kind of exaggerate how much guys are like toasters (“you know it's ready when it pops up.”). 

Guys can feel interested, even all tingly in nether regions, without an externally obvious physical reaction of that sort—honest! (OK maybe not so much at age fourteen….). Flushing of cheeks, more rapid breathing, eyes darting to and fro and being dilated, those are probably more reliable indicators


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

fa_man_stan said:


> IC - I've always considered it a sign of good luck to see a fat girl during the course of a day.




Me, too! I consider myself even luckier if I see her when I first open my eyes in the morning.


----------



## Carrie

fa_man_stan said:


> IC - I've always considered it a sign of good luck to see a fat girl during the course of a day.


Aww, that's so cute! I love the idea of being a harbinger of good luck to an unknown FA, as I go about my business out in the world.


----------



## stan_der_man

mergirl said:


> Just post. We will be interested even if you do drone on blandly!!
> I'm sure nothing you write could ever be long winded or bland... i am curious now!!.
> I'm sure there will always be someone weirder than you, if that is of any comfort.



Mergirl is right Ed, just post, you always have interesting things to say! Personally, I even enjoy your "droning"... 



Cors said:


> ...
> 
> I agree with the spillage and peeks! :O



I third that Cors! There's nothing better than getting a peak at a nice soft belly or love handles when a fat person is reaching up for something.


----------



## Tad

Thought of another one: IC that I adore seeing big folk doing physical tasks that are just a little challenging for them. I mean, I love seeing bodies in motion in general, but bigger bodies not only move more interestingly, it can allow a sort of way of seeing their weight, not just their size.


----------



## Tad

IC that while I obviously dont mind that one of my co-workers gained quite a bit of weight while she was pregnant, and probably re-gained the baby weight while on maternity leave, I wish* shed buy some clothes that were more properly her size. A too tight shirt barely squeezed over ones love handles is to an FA what a deep plunge top is to most guys, aka difficult to ignore, which is rough in a work setting. :doh:

* I realize that there are probably lots of legitimate reasons for her not to have bought new clothes, and I don't actually expect her to do so. I don't expect my wishes to all be answered!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC i love the fantasy of me shrinking while the BHM in my life grows.....*


----------



## The Fez

IC that although I love fat girls, I dread putting on weight myself. Like, really dread it. I've gone from 160lbs to 173lbs in the past 5 months, and although that's not much considering I'm 6'1, I'm still not thrilled.


----------



## JenFromOC

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC i love the fantasy of me shrinking while the BHM in my life grows.....*



I second this!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

IC whenever I see a good looking BHM from the front, I go out of my way to check out his rear.

<----- has a thing for big butts

I also confess that I am, sadly, a total sleazy perv.


----------



## mergirl

Shhhhhhhheeeeeeeee LIKES big butts and she cannot lie!!!


----------



## Les Toil

Here's a good one.

Whenever a client sends me photos of themselves as a means of me drawing their portrait, the vast majority of the time I have a burning desire to ask them to send me pics of their butts as well. If the client is flirtatious then I may work up the muster to ask, but thankfully I know it's beyond crass, tactless and unprofessional to do so. 

So yeah, that opening line from "Baby Got Back" applies to my me BIG time.


----------



## Mini

I confess that one of my favorite parts of being a waiter is up-selling desserts and whatnot to BBWs. I hope I'm not too obvious. >_>


----------



## chicken legs

IC i still stare at my BF. I forget how big he is, so when see him, i still do my impression of a "deer in headlights". Thank god he thinks its cute..:blush:


----------



## chicken legs

Dr. P Marshall said:


> IC whenever I see a good looking BHM from the front, I go out of my way to check out his rear.
> 
> <----- has a thing for big butts
> 
> I also confess that I am, sadly, a total sleazy perv.




lol...your not the only one..:blush:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

I must confess I, um, love the female butt so much that I kiss it and caress it just as much as any other place on the body... it makes great facesitting... *drools*

Um, hello? LOL


----------



## VVET

I like big wide fleshy butts with shelving and deep cleavage


----------



## escapist

chicken legs said:


> IC i still stare at my BF. I forget how big he is, so when see him, i still do my impression of a "deer in headlights". Thank god he thinks its cute..:blush:



No "deer in headlights" would include not moving....she actually backs away when I go to kiss her she is in such shock. Yeah its hard to be mad at the fact that I put her on overload. I just hope some day she can run up jump in my arms and kiss me, that's all.


----------



## escapist

edx said:


> Not picking on you in particular, Cors.....but just wanted to say: I think that in general women kind of exaggerate how much guys are like toasters (you know it's ready when it pops up.).
> 
> Guys can feel interested, even all tingly in nether regions, without an externally obvious physical reaction of that sorthonest! (OK maybe not so much at age fourteen.). Flushing of cheeks, more rapid breathing, eyes darting to and fro and being dilated, those are probably more reliable indicators



I don't think she is exaggerating Edx. I know FFA's who start having orgasms from me just hugging them and stuff. Since I don't know any men who have orgasms without erections I'm gonna have to say she is probably right, if she was a guy would would have a raging hard on 

(did I mention I love to hug and sit on FFA's?)


----------



## Surlysomething

I've been almost putting my neck out because I whip my head around so fast to catch a better look at the gorgeous chunky hotties that are out and about this spring. :eat2:


----------



## stan_der_man

The ladies, many of them quite voluptuous, at Junior's daycare have been wearing short sleeves lately, showing their soft plump arms...


IC - I'm looking forward to more warm weather!


----------



## Durin

When personal computers first came out I enjoyed using the paint accessory to draw pictures of my dream woman.

:bow:

Life before Dimensions what sad fools we FA's were.


----------



## stan_der_man

Durin said:


> When personal computers first came out I enjoyed using the paint accessory to draw pictures of my dream woman.
> 
> :bow:
> 
> Life before Dimensions what sad fools we FA's were.



This reminds me Durin... In my figure drawing classes when I went to art school, I would always enjoy the rare occasion that we had a large sized model.


----------



## Tad

In the winter I mostly take the bus to work (driving only when I need to do so). In Spring through Fall, I mostly bike to work (driving only when I need to do so, almost never taking the bus). Back when I worked farther away, where biking every day was too exhausting, Id take the bus sometimes in warmer weather.

IC that I miss taking the bus in nice weather, for reasons relating to what Stan said!




fa_man_stan said:


> The ladies, many of them quite voluptuous, at Junior's daycare have been wearing short sleeves lately, showing their soft plump arms...
> 
> 
> IC - I'm looking forward to more warm weather!


----------



## pickleman357

I like dimples... all kinds of dimples... cheek, knee, elbow, knuckles... etc...:wubu::wubu:


----------



## chicken legs

escapist said:


> No "deer in headlights" would include not moving....she actually backs away when I go to kiss her she is in such shock. Yeah its hard to be mad at the fact that I put her on overload. I just hope some day she can run up jump in my arms and kiss me, that's all.



lol...:blush:


How about I try walking at a brisk pace first...hehehehehe
....

Plus i might bounce off your belly...mmmmm thats sounds fun.:happy:


----------



## Mini

OK, here's a couple weird ones, and adds further validity to my brother's two-beer queer theory. I A) think that well-dressed fat dudes are really fuckin' cool, and B) I secretly love seeing fat dudes exercising. 

I can explain neither fascination.


----------



## chicken legs

Mini said:


> OK, here's a couple weird ones, and adds further validity to my brother's two-beer queer theory. I A) think that well-dressed fat dudes are really fuckin' cool, and B) I secretly love seeing fat dudes exercising.
> 
> I can explain neither fascination.



Two-beer queer....lol:happy:


----------



## mergirl

Mini said:


> OK, here's a couple weird ones, and adds further validity to my brother's two-beer queer theory. I A) think that well-dressed fat dudes are really fuckin' cool, and B) I secretly love seeing fat dudes exercising.
> 
> I can explain neither fascination.


See.. i think its more 'fatination'. Fat can be beautiful and hypnotic, whether its on the body type we usually prefer sexually or not.


----------



## Tad

IC that while Im really happy for my cousin that shes found a really great boyfriend, Im still frustrated that it didnt happen until after she lost a lot of weight. I just dont know if I should be frustrated at my gender for ignoring what a gorgeous and wonderful young woman she already was, or frustrated with her for not really looking for guys back then. 

Or maybe with myself for not somehow communicating the concept of FAs to her (beyond showing how smitten I was with my BBWife). 

She seems happy, so Im happy for her, but it irks me that shes another story of I was fat and sat at home every night, then I lost a lot of weight and met a great guy who treats me well. Which helps reinforce the stereotypes that fat girls don't get the nice guys.


----------



## chicken legs

edx said:


> IC that while I’m really happy for my cousin that she’s found a really great boyfriend, I’m still frustrated that it didn’t happen until after she lost a lot of weight. I just don’t know if I should be frustrated at my gender for ignoring what a gorgeous and wonderful young woman she already was, or frustrated with her for not really looking for guys back then.
> 
> Or maybe with myself for not somehow communicating the concept of FAs to her (beyond showing how smitten I was with my BBWife).
> 
> She seems happy, so I’m happy for her, but it irks me that she’s another story of “I was fat and sat at home every night, then I lost a lot of weight and met a great guy who treats me well.” Which helps reinforce the stereotypes that fat girls don't get the nice guys.




Well not everyone looks/feels hot at a higher weight. I confess I look and feel better at a lighter weight. I just dont hold weight well. Escapist can pretty much run circles around me..its cute.....unusual (to me)..but really cute.


----------



## Chef

Durin said:


> When personal computers first came out I enjoyed using the paint accessory to draw pictures of my dream woman.
> 
> :bow:
> 
> Life before Dimensions what sad fools we FA's were.



Even sadder when I had the artistic skills of a blender. :doh:


----------



## Paquito

IC that I can't wait to go to the beach on friday and do some "fat gazing" at the people that are more self-confident than I and aren't afraid to flaunt their fat.

IC that I'm making small steps into accepting my stretchmarks, and may make a public appearance with them someday soon.

IC that I have a case of "fatination," though I consider it more of liking to compare my bod to fellow fat guys.


----------



## Melian

I'm too small to be the big spoon....but goddamnit, I wanna be the big spoon!!!


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

IC I hate working in retail
IC that going off to college issuper freaky right now
IC that I found the sexiest BHM, then he turned out to be this kid I "dated" for 2 weeks brother. irony...

IC I've watched way too much Law and Order the past week


----------



## Tad

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> IC I hate working in retail
> IC that going off to college issuper freaky right now



Well, eventually that second one should help you get away from that first one.... 

Also:



> IC that I found the sexiest BHM, then he turned out to be this kid I "dated" for 2 weeks brother. irony...



And the problem with that is???


----------



## James

he may... (or may not) be a shady operator?

However IC I smiled at Jacob Zuma's (President-elect of South Africa) most recent marital choice... (this is wife number four I believe...? blimey!) 

View attachment rgw_zuma_wideweb__470x357,0.jpg


View attachment Nompumelelo-Ntuli-001.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

James said:


> he may... (or may not) be a shady operator?
> 
> However IC I smiled at Jacob Zuma's (President-elect of South Africa) most recent marital choice... (this is wife number four I believe...? blimey!)




she's a cutie!


----------



## Tau

James said:


> he may... (or may not) be a shady operator?
> 
> However IC I smiled at Jacob Zuma's (President-elect of South Africa) most recent marital choice... (this is wife number four I believe...? blimey!)



All his wives are fat girls. But dear Lord he is such a collosal SHIT!!!!  I'm still getting over the fact that he's our new president.


----------



## Blockierer

Tau said:


> All his wives are fat girls. But dear Lord he is such a collosal SHIT!!!!  I'm still getting over the fact that he's our new president.


Can we see pics of his wives?


----------



## viracocha

escapist said:


> No "deer in headlights" would include not moving....she actually backs away when I go to kiss her she is in such shock. Yeah its hard to be mad at the fact that I put her on overload. I just hope some day she can run up jump in my arms and kiss me, that's all.





chicken legs said:


> lol...:blush:
> How about I try walking at a brisk pace first...hehehehehe
> ....
> Plus i might bounce off your belly...mmmmm thats sounds fun.:happy:


IC that you guys are adorable. 
And that on Thursday of last week, I was out working and came upon some campers. One of the guys that came out of the tent had a belly that was peeking out of his vest (otherwise shirtless), and I blushed a little. teehee...


----------



## Esther

I confess, I'm having a hard time writing a coherent confession with Billy Mays blaring at me from across the room.
I confess, although I was a little disappointed at first when my man told me he'd lost enough weight to fit into his "skinny" jeans... the aforementioned jeans give him a ridiculous case of muffin top that I've been enjoying


----------



## marlowegarp

Tau said:


> All his wives are fat girls. But dear Lord he is such a collosal SHIT!!!!  I'm still getting over the fact that he's our new president.



You have to love a woman who knows her way around a machete. Really. You HAVE to.


----------



## Chef

In my job, I teach/train personnel, of a given company, to make better use of of particular software packages. Which means I deal mainly with office managers/secretaries/team leads/executive assistants, who we all know are the real cogs in the business process that get the work done.

That said, today my client assigned me a secretary to help facilitate my job.

   <---- Happy FA


----------



## Littleghost

Cors said:


> I can relate too! I get overwhelmed when a fat woman (or man with impressive moobs) envelopes me with her softness and the contrast sometimes makes me all excited. I am glad I am not a guy, else I'll creep the girl out with my hard-on.



IC that I've yet to find a way to dance with fat girls that is comfortable for all parties. I'm either holding her at arm's length or too close. :blush:


----------



## Scorsese86

I confess... that I still find it very fascinating and arousing (do I use the term right here?) to watch a bigger girl weigh herself...


----------



## stan_der_man

Just the other day a large sized gal sat next to me at the airport...

IC - Even though I'm an old married guy now, I still enjoy that... not to mention the good luck that seeing a fat girl always brings me...


----------



## mediaboy

icf two legends left me wantonly searching my couch cushions for booze change

icf I found it

icf I am drunk and listening to the pogues

icf I am about to puke because I'm drinking beer, not vodka

icf my eastern european genes just can't stomach this irish shit

icf every one loves a croation boy

icf I'm looking forward to saint patty's already and its not even september yet and I'm not irish


----------



## CherryRVA

i/c that I don't mind getting up at 5am to commute back to the city with my guy. He worries that I don't get enough sleep, but I do enjoy the time I get to spend with him, even if it is driving. Plus it saves gas. And he's hot, even in his work uniform.

i/c that I enjoy watching him eat. I am not into active gaining/feeding..but I guess it's just the fact that he seems a bit hedonist and doesn't give a shit what other people think. Gives me a bit of a charge that his food orders seem to usually be three times more than what mine are.


----------



## bmann0413

I used to have a small crush on Ursula from The Little Mermaid. lol


----------



## mergirl

bmann0413 said:


> I used to have a small crush on Ursula from The Little Mermaid. lol


Yeah, i liked Balloo the bear. At least you fancied someone who was half human!!!!!:blush:


----------



## Carrie

mergirl said:


> Yeah, i liked Balloo the bear. At least you fancied someone who was half human!!!!!:blush:


Heh! Balloo AND Chewbacca here. 










I was very young. :blush:


----------



## CherryRVA

I/C I have a fascination with BHM bellies, but I am having a hard time talking to my guy about it. I just wanna touch his belly, rub it, play with it...whatever. But I cannot bring myself to tell him this. I guess I am just afraid that me doing that would be the one thing to push him over the edge or something right into "GTFO bitch, you're weird...."

Which I guess is stupid cause he loves me to pieces, as I do him....but yeah. I get tongue tied.:doh:


----------



## Blackjack

Here's a somewhat controversial FA confession (take 3 since my computer doesn't apparently want me to write this). It's one that I've been thinking about now and then over the past couple of days.

After watching some of the Blizzcon footage, I think that given the opportunity I'd be willing to have sex once with a skinny chick who was in full costume as like a night elf or a draenei or something. I wouldn't seek it out, but I don't think I'd be any more reluctant to accept than I would vanilla sex (i.e., nothing fetish-related) with a BBW. What's odd is that I'm not really into cosplay all that much with BBWs, or roleplaying. Ears and body paint (and anything else relevant) stays on, though. Maybe I'm just _that much _of a gamer nerd that I want to bang an elf chick once in my life. And it would have to be a skinny chick, because there's not really any BBW characters in the game (except for dwarves, but they're too human to have that same fantasy feel to it), and I'm too much of a purist for it to be otherwise.

Jay Mohr puts it pretty well here (skip to 2:50).

I mean, I'm definitely an FA, I still get off to belly play and feedism and all that, but I think I might be willing to try that once.


----------



## mergirl

Carrie said:


> Heh! Balloo AND Chewbacca here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very young. :blush:



Well at least Chewbacca had a man inside him..
erm..not implying that wookies are prone to homosexuality, but i feel its likely. They are very bear like.


----------



## lovelocs

Carrie said:


> Heh! Balloo AND Chewbacca here.
> 
> I think of a BHM ex of mine as a Charmin Bear. I still can't watch those commercials without getting turned on...


----------



## joh

I confess that I may of just realized why belly buttons are such hot spots on women (and BBWs especially).


----------



## bbwlover19

I know I'm not alone but I do it allll the time. I scan the room for all the big women wither it is store eatting work class I alll ways watch


----------



## CherryRVA

I/C that I have absolutely no interest in watching Green Giant shoot Nazi zombies on Xbox 360. Really. However, I have all the interest in the world of looking at that sexy belly of his where his shirt is riding up while he is playing said game. And thinking very naughty thoughts...:bow: :eat2:


----------



## jakub

bbwlover19 said:


> I know I'm not alone but I do it allll the time. I scan the room for all the big women wither it is store eatting work class I alll ways watch



I'm trying to avoid scanning but I just see (SSBBW's) instantly even at great distances... maybe I have some kind of radar..


----------



## Blackjack

jakub said:


> I'm trying to avoid scanning but I just see (SSBBW's) instantly even at great distances... maybe I have some kind of radar..



It's called FAdar, dude.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

I confess that I've recently* started making involuntary yummy sounds when I see a girl I find attractive, if anyone notices it's going to be really creepy...

... does anyone else do this?


*although it's entirely possible I've been doing it a while and have only just noticed


----------



## Chef

Lastminute.Tom said:


> I confess that I've recently* started making involuntary yummy sounds when I see a girl I find attractive, if anyone notices it's going to be really creepy...
> 
> ... does anyone else do this?
> 
> *although it's entirely possible I've been doing it a while and have only just noticed



Yes, I believe you've been doing it for a long time. I've been doing it for years.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Blackjack said:


> It's called FAdar, dude.



THAT'S NOT FADAR! FAdar is being able to determine who someone is based on their large physique. That's FA passive detection. lol


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk

I confess; I'm not really a chipmunk.


----------



## Jon Blaze

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> I confess; I'm not really a chipmunk.



IT'S CHIPPEHH!!!!


----------



## Sugarkitten7

IC Even though I'm taken I still give bigger guys that special smile.


----------



## Amarillowave

I love seeing large women dressed well, but provocatively(cleavage, heels, makeup, etc) and especially those with long hair who have it pulled up on top a al Sarah Palin.


----------



## MickeyFFA

I confess that I'm actually attracted to "skinny" personalities, meaning arrogant, cocky a-holes who aren't afraid to go after what they want. I find most fat guys don't posses these qualities which is a good thing for 99% of the world but kinda sucks for me.

I also confess that being an FA is harder than being fat.


----------



## Tad

There are at least several 'how to meet and impress women' type sites around the web that purport to teach guys how to impress with the cocky & funny or bad-boy-without-being-a-jerk attitude. Maybe you need to find some of them, and start directing some BHM to them for training 

I think part of this is that the whole point of such an attitude is to project that you don't feel intimidated by, or the inferior of, anybody. As such it can rub some folks the wrong way, if they feel that they are your superior or that you should be intimidated by them, as a lot of people will feel about fat folk. So I think that the odds of getting 'called' on that attitude are probably higher if you are fat. 

On your last line, I'd suggest tacking "....for me." on the end, just for clarity. I'm sure you are not intending to start the whole fat versus FA tempest up again, and a couple of words could help make that clear 

ETA: and on topic....IC that I took my son to get his hair sheered last weekend, and randomly when we found a place that had a slot for him he got quite a substantial BBW. I couldn't help thinking "man, he's still just young enough that this is totally wasted on him! Why couldn't I have enough hair left to worth getting cut?"


----------



## Paquito

MickeyFFA said:


> I also confess that being an FA is harder than being fat.



I recommend that you revise this statement.


----------



## Jon Blaze

free2beme04 said:


> I recommend that you revise this statement.



You CONFESS that you recommend revision. Just kidding. lol


----------



## Paquito

Jon Blaze said:


> You CONFESS that you recommend revision. Just kidding. lol



I confess that you got me.


----------



## MickeyFFA

hehe ok I edit it. Don't want to start one those bloody threads again. Statement retracted and resubmitted. It's harder being an FA then it is being fat FOR ME.


----------



## BHMluver

CherryRVA said:


> I/C I have a fascination with BHM bellies, but I am having a hard time talking to my guy about it. I just wanna touch his belly, rub it, play with it...whatever. But I cannot bring myself to tell him this. I guess I am just afraid that me doing that would be the one thing to push him over the edge or something right into "GTFO bitch, you're weird...."
> 
> Which I guess is stupid cause he loves me to pieces, as I do him....but yeah. I get tongue tied.:doh:



I have the same passion, or shall I say sheer-unbridled lust, for BHM bellies as well. The thoughts that sometimes roll through my head when I see a lovely BHM sometimes even scare me. LOL Unfortunately, my #525 hubby CAN'T STAND to have his tummy touched - despite knowing it's such a huge turn-on for me. 

So, I'm kinda like the kid in the proverbial candy store - admiring but never fully getting what I want. Now, please don't get me wrong, we have a very open & honest relationship so, he knows how hot to trot I am to do this. However, he just can't get past the idea of somebody touching it.

My loss ....but a small price to pay for being w/ my best friend.

Kathunka


----------



## disaster117

Bisexual-bisizual confession? 

Every time I find myself thinking about or drooling over a skinny girl, my thoughts race back to big girls. Maybe it's just my current mindset, as sometimes this train of thought is reversed (big girl thinking leading to skinny girl thinking), but hey. Guess it just tells me that I'm a fan of every*body*.


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I always find it amazing when men hoot or honk at me from their cars on my walks. I still look around and think "..was that for ME, was it a joke"???!! :blush:


----------



## stan_der_man

IC - Sometimes I think of my Ford F250 as being a SSBBW... especially when I'm squeezing into parking spaces.


----------



## AuntHen

fa_man_stan said:


> IC - Sometimes I think of my Ford F250 as being a SSBBW... especially when I'm squeezing into parking spaces.




this is a tangent, but can I just say that you remind me of younger Alan Alda (Hawkeye days), who I think is/was most handsome :blush:

Sorry, but everytime I see your avatar I want to say that... so I did


----------



## stan_der_man

fat9276 said:


> this is a tangent, but can I just say that you remind me of younger Alan Alda (Hawkeye days), who I think is/was most handsome :blush:
> 
> Sorry, but everytime I see your avatar I want to say that... so I did



Why thank you...  I do hear that a lot, especially if my hair is longer and I'm a bit unshaven.


----------



## chicken legs

I confess i want to be a ssbhm+ffa+ssbhm sandwich..with extra virgan oil:eat2:


yyummmmmyyyy with my tummies


----------



## CherryRVA

chicken legs said:


> I confess i want to be a ssbhm+ffa+ssbhm sandwich..with extra virgan oil:eat2:
> 
> 
> yyummmmmyyyy with my tummies



Ummm...I confess that my heart just about stopped when I read that....wow. The mental image....just wow.


----------



## CherryRVA

BHMluver said:


> I have the same passion, or shall I say sheer-unbridled lust, for BHM bellies as well. The thoughts that sometimes roll through my head when I see a lovely BHM sometimes even scare me. LOL Unfortunately, my #525 hubby CAN'T STAND to have his tummy touched - despite knowing it's such a huge turn-on for me.
> 
> So, I'm kinda like the kid in the proverbial candy store - admiring but never fully getting what I want. Now, please don't get me wrong, we have a very open & honest relationship so, he knows how hot to trot I am to do this. However, he just can't get past the idea of somebody touching it.
> 
> My loss ....but a small price to pay for being w/ my best friend.
> 
> Kathunka



Well, on the up side....he doesn't say anything when I do it. Like we'll be laying on his bed watching TV and I'll be on my side, with my head laying on his chest...my free hand will just naturally go to his belly. It's either curled around the bottom of it, sometimes just laying on top....and sometimes I'll just rub it a bit. He never tells me to stop, unless he's not feeling well and it's stomach issues. I guess it's just that I really want to tell him that it's a huge turn on for me (if he hasn't already figured it out) and see what he says, once and for all. I could get even more belly time and not feel weird about it if I just learned to communicate and stop being so self conscious. LOL


----------



## Weirdo890

Dr. P Marshall said:


> <----- has a thing for big butts
> 
> I also confess that I am, sadly, a total sleazy perv.



Switch to BBWs, and you have me!


----------



## chicken legs

chicken legs said:


> I confess i want to be a ssbhm+ffa+ssbhm sandwich..with extra virgan oil:eat2:
> 
> 
> yyummmmmyyyy with my tummies




I Confess that the fantasy part is that I don't pass out within the first 5 seconds..lol:blush:


----------



## Plainguy

I'm with the quote by Dr. P Marshall. . except I don't think I am a pervert. . haha for me of late it's been almost like a "butt" fetish. . However in my younger days I was following a young lady who had the most magnificent butt, and as she walked, each cheek bounced independently of the other. . I became so engrossed in the view before me I walked full steam into a support column. I hit it hard enough to cause it to "ring" .... thankfully I have a hard head and wasn't knocked unconscious. . *sigh*


----------



## Weirdo890

mergirl said:


> when i was younger the first word i used to look up in the dictionary (when i bought a new one) was 'fat' and i must admit to erm 'liking' it! :blush:
> Thank god for the internet..thats all i can say!!



I used to look through the thesaurus for synonyms of fat. It was always with Kirstie Alley in mind (this is when she was doing the show _Fat Actress_).


----------



## disconnectedsmile

i confess that i am still intensely aroused when i see cartoons that depict weight gain.

my personal favourite is the Animaniacs parody of Friends (which, sadly, has since been pulled from youtube).


----------



## swamptoad

disconnectedsmile said:


> i confess that i am still intensely aroused when i see cartoons that depict weight gain.
> 
> my personal favourite is the Animaniacs parody of Friends (which, sadly, has since been pulled from youtube).



*lol* I remember that episode


----------



## chicken legs

I confess it sucks to be on the frail side...physically and mentally...


----------



## mediaboy

I'm an FA, I don't consider myself a BHM, if anything I'm "skinny fat". 

IC that my favorite thing to do is find an FFA/BHM couple out in public, preferably in a bar, and introduce myself to the BHM first and then to his girl friend and say something like, "So you like chubbies, eh? *wink* *wink*; Hell yeah, me too!" *respect knuckle* let me get you guys some drinks!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mediaboy said:


> I'm an FA, I don't consider myself a BHM, if anything I'm "skinny fat".
> 
> IC that my favorite thing to do is find an FFA/BHM couple out in public, preferably in a bar, and introduce myself to the BHM first and then to his girl friend and say something like, "So you like chubbies, eh? *wink* *wink*; Hell yeah, me too!" *respect knuckle* let me get you guys some drinks!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4vh-JHj0fY&feature=related

I can't help it.....even when I don't think you're being entirely serious........:blush:


----------



## steadydecline

bmann0413 said:


> I used to have a small crush on Ursula from The Little Mermaid. lol



I second that.


----------



## stan_der_man

IC - I'm sick of a world there having a girl sit on your lap who happens to be fat is called "squashing", and a world where a guy cooking for a fat girl gets cast the wary eye of potentially being a so called "feeder"... I'm also sick of people who say you can't possibly understand them, when they more than likely don't even understand where you are coming from. I'm also sick of people who think taking something out of the closet means doing it in the front living room with the curtains open. If this is what being a so-called "FA" is, than I am not one.


----------



## James

stan_der_man said:


> IC - I'm sick of a world there having a girl sit on your lap who happens to be fat is called "squashing", and a world where a guy cooking for a fat girl gets cast the wary eye of potentially being a so called "feeder"... I'm also sick of people who say you can't possibly understand them, when they more than likely don't even understand where you are coming from. I'm also sick of people who think taking something out of the closet means doing it in the front living room with the curtains open. If this is what being a so-called "FA" is, than I am not one.



Stan. Sounds like you've had a rough day sir! 

I don't know if you just wanted to get all that off your chest or if you wanted feedback but what I am going to say is... well... You are attracted to fat women AND you are a good dude with good intentions and good ethics. These are FAR more important things than labels like 'FA'... (which I feel should be thought of as more of a neutral umbrella term for people that are attracted to fat people anyway...rather than a green light for others to engage in a process of negative judgment). There's nothing wrong with not identifying as an FA if you don't want to... it sounds as if others have sought to judge you by it based on their own negative experiences... but really... like I said, you are a good guy. Thats what matters.


----------



## stan_der_man

James said:


> Stan. Sounds like you've had a rough day sir!
> 
> I don't know if you just wanted to get all that off your chest or if you wanted feedback but what I am going to say is... well... You are attracted to fat women AND you are a good dude with good intentions and good ethics. These are FAR more important things than labels like 'FA'... (which I feel should be thought of as more of a neutral umbrella term for people that are attracted to fat people anyway...rather than a green light for others to engage in a process of negative judgment). There's nothing wrong with not identifying as an FA if you don't want to... it sounds as if others have sought to judge you by it based on their own negative experiences... but really... like I said, you are a good guy. Thats what matters.



Thanks for the kind words James, I do appreciate it! It has indeed been a very stressful week to say the least. Regardless of the semantics, I still do fully support fat acceptance in all regards. Just "letting off some steam" so to speak...


----------



## SocialbFly

stan_der_man said:


> Thanks for the kind words James, I do appreciate it! It has indeed been a very stressful week to say the least. Regardless of the semantics, I still do fully support fat acceptance in all regards. Just "letting off some steam" so to speak...



Stan, i have been around you and Kristan, and i have to say, you are what a great FA is..i have seen how you are together, but not only are you a good FA you are a good partner...of course, this is me looking in, but you have to understand so many of us have been the hidden dirty little secret, sometimes doing it in the living room with the curtains open to us is important...i am so tired of being the dirty lil secret, even to those who say you arent...things...relationships change...

i have to honestly say you could give some people a clue and i admire you for it...hugs to you and yours...


----------



## stan_der_man

SocialbFly said:


> Stan, i have been around you and Kristan, and i have to say, you are what a great FA is..i have seen how you are together, but not only are you a good FA you are a good partner...of course, this is me looking in, but you have to understand so many of us have been the hidden dirty little secret, sometimes doing it in the living room with the curtains open to us is important...i am so tired of being the dirty lil secret, even to those who say you arent...things...relationships change...
> 
> i have to honestly say you could give some people a clue and i admire you for it...hugs to you and yours...



Thanks D, I very much appreciate your kind words!


----------



## James

I'm very thankful to Jon Blaze and EvilPrincess who have kindly volunteered their time to be co-mods for this forum  Welcome to the team


----------



## Tad

James said:


> I'm very thankful to Jon Blaze and EvilPrincess who have kindly volunteered their time to be co-mods for this forum  Welcome to the team



Thanks you two!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

I/C every time I went to the library as a young child I would go to the guiness book of world records and look up the fattest people...and I would just stare at them in awe.

!/C that I like watching SSBBW's walk. I like how everything flows and bounces. It's bitter sweet because as a SSBBW I know she is probably in pain and not liking the walk....but it is beautiful none the less.


----------



## chicken legs

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> I/C every time I went to the library as a young child I would go to the guiness book of world records and look up the fattest people...and I would just stare at them in awe.
> 
> .



OMG IC I did that too...until the internet, that is..:blush:

Then I found that Dims has the complete list.


----------



## LoveBHMS

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> I/C every time I went to the library as a young child I would go to the guiness book of world records and look up the fattest people...and I would just stare at them in awe.



I think everyone did this. I feel like somebody should start a poll of stuff FAs did at very young ages because every single time somebody brings one of these things up, somebody else says they did the same thing.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

LoveBHMS said:


> I think everyone did this. I feel like somebody should start a poll of stuff FAs did at very young ages because every single time somebody brings one of these things up, somebody else says they did the same thing.



What's even better is my husband has a nearly complete collection from the 1970's  So I can revert to that kid anytime. It's great being an FA married to an FA....so much common ground.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Thank you for the opportunity, looking forward to working with you James.




James said:


> I'm very thankful to Jon Blaze and EvilPrincess who have kindly volunteered their time to be co-mods for this forum  Welcome to the team


----------



## Jon Blaze

EvilPrincess said:


> Thank you for the opportunity, looking forward to working with you James.



Same here. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## mergirl

IC-I have no idea why we need so many mods here??!!


----------



## Paquito

mergirl said:


> IC-I have no idea why we need so many mods here??!!



It's a plot to control Dimensions! The oppressors want to take us down! But nay, we shall not go quietly into the night!

kidding mods, love ya!


And for a confession, I feel like I'm stalking Mer all over Dimensions. 
but don't tell her


----------



## mergirl

free2beme04 said:


> It's a plot to control Dimensions! The oppressors want to take us down! But nay, we shall not go quietly into the night!
> 
> kidding mods, love ya!
> 
> 
> And for a confession, I feel like I'm stalking Mer all over Dimensions.
> but don't tell her


*drops snotty toilet roll handkerchief and grins cockettishly behind a fan made of old fish bones....erm seducing you all over the boards*
ARE YOU LOOKING AT MY PINT AND/OR LADYFRIEND????:mad

Yeah.. i think you are right.. *puts on tinfoil hat* ...hmmm.. *Puts on 3 more tinfoil hats*


----------



## Paquito

mergirl said:


> *drops snotty toilet roll handkerchief and grins cockettishly behind a fan made of old fish bones....erm seducing you all over the boards*
> ARE YOU LOOKING AT MY PINT AND/OR LADYFRIEND????:mad
> 
> Yeah.. i think you are right.. *puts on tinfoil hat* ...hmmm.. *Puts on 3 more tinfoil hats*



Post pics of ur fishyboners kthnxbai


----------



## mergirl

free2beme04 said:


> Post pics of ur fishyboners kthnxbai


&&&&
$$$$$$$$$$
^^^^^^^^^^^
**********O
^^^^^^^^
$$$$$$$$$
&&&&&&


----------



## Jon Blaze

mergirl said:


> IC-I have no idea why we need so many mods here??!!



Because if you say stuff like that, we will PWN YOU! Not really. lol 

(And that's a fake confession lol)


----------



## mergirl

Jon Blaze said:


> Because if you say stuff like that, we will PWN YOU! Not really. lol
> 
> (And that's a fake confession lol)


i am afraid to ask but what is PWN??!!


----------



## Lightning Man

mergirl said:


> i am afraid to ask but what is PWN??!!


PWN is "OWN" as mistyped by some gamer long ago. But it means "own" more as in having thoroughly trounced you in some video game of some kind, rather than as a possession.


----------



## mergirl

Lightning Man said:


> PWN is "OWN" as mistyped by some gamer long ago. But it means "own" more as in having thoroughly trounced you in some video game of some kind, rather than as a possession.


aaaaaaaaahhhhhh i see. Geeky and threatening! yay!  Thanks for the definition!


----------



## Lightning Man

mergirl said:


> aaaaaaaaahhhhhh i see. Geeky and threatening! yay!  Thanks for the definition!


You're welcome.


----------



## Weirdo890

I confess that I thought Annabelle from _Eek! The Cat_ was absolutely gorgeous. I wonder if that makes me a furry?


----------



## Jon Blaze

I confess that my grandparents and aunt are crazy.

They just went through my facebook, and looked at all the pics. I've spoke of my preferences before them, but they seem to forgot, and I think they didn't know how serious I am about it. They were surprised, but for the last two hours we've been laughing at them.

Apparently I'm Joe Hollywood/Chi Town Hustla in a zoot suit. lol 

Funny line from grandpa:
"Man them big women are great to hug huh?"

(Me) "Yes they are." lol

"There's a lot of lady you can feel there, and with those long arms you can get around them easy." LOL


----------



## Gspoon

IC that I used to think that I wanted to be fat... until I really discovered girls, then I realized I wanted a fat girlfriend.


----------



## hillking12

IC that i cant concentrate when ever an attractive big girl comes into my job at the record store. i could be in the middle of helping a customer and i see one walk in and i always stop and take a second to look. I know its bad but in the Immortal words of James Brown "i just cant help myself!"


IC also that i sometimes go out of the way to help those big girls a little more than other customers but i try to be equal. lol


----------



## Gspoon

I confess that sometimes when I post, I feel like I have no idea what I am talking about. But when I re-read them they make more sense to me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Gspoon said:


> I confess that sometimes when I post, I feel like I have no idea what I am talking about. But when I re-read them they make more sense to me.



IC that I have surprised myself by reading a post when I'm tired and then realizing it was me that wrote it. 

IC that people have quoted me, without my name attached, and it sometimes takes me a while to realize they quoted me. 

IC that I take this as a sign that I post/talk too much, as usual


----------



## Javito-07

I'm an FA. Still, I remember that when I was a kid, maybe 8 o 9 yo., I stuffed pillows under my t-shirt, and pretended to be fat, or pretended to have been fattened. And it had some sort of sexual meaning, that at that time I failed to recognize.
And back then there was a song for kids (I won't say which one, cause I'm in Argentina, so you probably have never heard of it), and it was about someone eating a lot and becoming fat. And again, it had this weird power over me, that had to be sexual or protosexual.
And I remember that my first clear sexual fantasies, when I was 10 or 11 yo, involved Wonder Woman being kidnapped and fattened.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Javito-07 said:


> ...
> And I remember that my first clear sexual fantasies, when I was 10 or 11 yo, involved Wonder Woman being kidnapped and fattened.



my confession is... at age 24, i STILL fantasize about this. *nerd*


----------



## chicken legs

IC I can vividly remember everytime I saw a supersized person in public.:blush::eat2:


----------



## RedVelvet

IC that this is one of the cutest, sweetest, most charming threads I have read in a while, and it made me smile on a dark wintery morning.

Stan...you are the epitome of classy FA (this is a woman who knows this man well enough to have cut his hair..heh.)

....

Though I am not an FA in the strict sense...I will add this..

...I also confess that queer FFAs and their posts make my nethers feel funny (just for simply EXISTING..they don't even need to bring the sexay), and I sometimes miss getting naked with women.

:blush:


----------



## Javito-07

And IC that until I discovered BUF Magazine in a Newsstand (this was before the internet), I was convinced that I was a freak, the only male in the world who was not aroused by Playboy bunnies, but by fat women. I had not until then dared tell anyone about it (and much less had I allowed myself to date a fat girl).


----------



## GTAFA

Javito-07 said:


> And IC that until I discovered BUF Magazine in a Newsstand (this was before the internet), I was convinced that I was a freak, the only male in the world who was not aroused by Playboy bunnies, but by fat women. I had not until then dared tell anyone about it (and much less had I allowed myself to date a fat girl).



Wow I can sooo relate to this. Life was very different before the WWW. 

I didn't think i was a freak, but what was truly daunting was that the few SSBBWs i ever approached didn't want to be accosted by a stranger.
ONCE...
HOW i asked, am i supposed to meet you, if not walking up to you and saying hello?
That doesn't matter, she replied. You don't go out with a guy who walks up to you and asks you out.
ANOTHER TIME (twice actually)
Two different women didn't think i was sincere, thought i was kidding or playing some sort of prank.
TWO MORE TIMES
...And at least a couple of times i know i was simply inarticulate, horny out of my brain; i wouldn't have gone out with me either.
The world has certainly improved.


----------



## desertcheeseman

mergirl said:


> Oh.. i get that totally! I can understand what you are saying but for me clothes can be more sexy than naked as opposed to more intimate. I think especially if the clothes excentuate fat bits!!. I think when people are naked they can seem less fat somehow and maby somehow clothes are some sort of 'fat indicator'. In saying this i do love my lady's body, clothed or naked. I am equally turned on.. though i must admit i have a 'hot spot' for fat spillage and wee peeks of belly, back or cleavage and really appreciate the contours or a nice bra roll or four. :blush: erm.. Anyone else????? :blush:
> :happy:



I know exactly what you mean. I get turned on more by fully-clothed women than naked ones. Accentuated curves, alluring use of colors, the rolls of fat pushing and rubbing against the folds and contours of the fabric, a discreetly-revealed patch of skin in the back or the front, a daringly low neckline leading down to a sumptuous cleavage... I admit that part of it is the fact that clothes are sexy, but part of it is also the thrill of the surprise. With the woman you love, or even the woman you're just lusting over at the moment, seeing her confidently dressed is like being in front of a well-wrapped Christmas present and desperately wanting to see what's inside... :wubu:


----------



## desertcheeseman

Mini said:


> OK, here's a couple weird ones, and adds further validity to my brother's two-beer queer theory. I A) think that well-dressed fat dudes are really fuckin' cool, and B) I secretly love seeing fat dudes exercising.
> 
> I can explain neither fascination.



I confess that I only watch _The Biggest Loser_ because it satisfies my fetish for fat people exercising. :blush:


----------



## CherryRVA

I/C that I have the hardest time getting out of bed lately. And not for bad reasons, like depression or something.

He just looks so damn sweet and angelic and handsome. It seems like every morning, I wake up to him facing me in his sleep. Makes me just want to call in sick to work and sleep in with him. :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

My bf was surprised that I didn't seem to realize he is chubby.......he really had to tell me :blink:


----------



## stan_der_man

RedVelvet said:


> IC that this is one of the cutest, sweetest, most charming threads I have read in a while, and it made me smile on a dark wintery morning.
> 
> Stan...you are the epitome of classy FA (this is a woman who knows this man well enough to have cut his hair..heh.)
> 
> ....



You're way too kind RV... no really... waaaaaaay too kind! I'm just a dog like the rest of 'em, but I appreciate the thoughts!   And I'll always remember that haircut, one of the best one's I've had!

IC - I went to an optometrist's office the other day and noticed that the assistant is a nice, attractive, good sized gal. Without even seeing the eye doctor, I knew I was in the right place!


----------



## stan_der_man

stan_der_man said:


> ...
> 
> IC - I went to an optometrist's office the other day and noticed that the assistant is a nice, attractive, good sized gal. Without even seeing the eye doctor, I knew I was in the right place!



Ok... So I go to the optometrist's office and he checks my eyes, etc... All goes well. Then I'm sent to the front glasses desk where there are the two gals fitting people for glasses. I don't get the larger of the two ladies, I get the thinner one with the painted eyebrows that sort of looks like Lilly Munster except not nearly as pretty as Lilly Munster (I do like the goth look BTW... but not Lilly Munster in a nurse's outfit... and she was pushy and on the make trying to sell me stuff... anyhoo...) So there she is trying to sell me Oakley glasses when I was asking for Raybans. She said the Oakleys are just like the Raybans, but the plastic felt cheaper and they didn't have those springy hinges... I like the springy hinges... and the Oakleys cost the same price as a pair of Rayban Wayfarer 2s... Feel cheap, cheap hinges... same cost as Raybans... uhh uhh.. I ain't buyin'. So it got me to thinkin'... (and now here comes my confession...)


IC - I'm not sure if I am bias against Oakley glasses because of the skinny chick trying to sell them to me, or if I have actually developed brand loyalty.


----------



## jenboo

Carrie said:


> Aww, that's so cute! I love the idea of being a harbinger of good luck to an unknown FA, as I go about my business out in the world.



ditto on that one!


----------



## stan_der_man

jenboo said:


> ditto on that one!



IC - I just had a little bit of fat girl good luck today! 



stan_der_man said:


> Ok... So I go to the optometrist's office and he checks my eyes, etc...



I know... quoting myself is kinda weak, let alone quoting myself twice in one thread...

Speaking of the good luck...

Today I went back to the optometrist's office to bring my Rayban glasses in to get new lenses. This time Lilly Munster is nowhere to be seen, it was only the cute, more than voluptuous receptionist gal up at the front counter. So I tell her that I'm back, and she remembers me. According to my superstitious beliefs, having a fat girl remember you is even better luck. Rubbing fat girls on their soft tummies brings the best luck of all, but a guy would probably get smacked for trying to pull that one off... Anyhoo... So I pull my Rayban Wayfarer 2 glasses out of the case and tell her how I like the Raybans better than the Oakleys because they seem to be better quality and have the springy hinges. Upon saying that, I notice that my glasses didn't actually have springy hinges so I fold them back up quickly and lay them on the table. There was an awkward silence. She then explained to me why plastic lenses were better than glass lenses. I decided to go with the glass lenses. Again... there was an awkward silence. See looked down on the insurance form and said that she would have to call the insurance company to see if glass lenses were covered. As she spoke, I noticed for the first time that she had a very strong Valley accent... more so than the typical Southern Californian, and I thought to myself that full figured suburban girls can be very sexy, but are often under appreciated. I also noticed in the periphery of my vision that the print on her lab coat was that of little pink and yellow flowers. But I didn't look too closely, because I didn't want her to think I was being rude and looking down at her boobs or something. She then stood up, went over to the phone behind the counter and called the insurance company. As she leaned against the counter while she spoke, I could hear the counter make a slight creaking sound under her weight. When she was done speaking to the insurance people, I told her to also include the tinting stuff where the lenses get darker in sunlight, so the total cost of the glasses came to $37. That was a hell of a lot cheaper than what Lilly Munster was trying to get me to pay a day earlier. So I handed her my glasses which I put into the case. She handed them back to me, and said to only give her the glasses by themselves because they would probably end up losing the case anyway. I liked her honesty, I bet that Lilly Munster chick wouldn't have told me that. So I paid and went on my way. After running some errands for work, I discovered that I have a big rusty screw in the front tire of my truck. The air seems to be holding... Without the luck from today's fat girl encounter, that tire would probably be flat by now.


----------



## Scorsese86

Gspoon said:


> I confess that sometimes when I post, I feel like I have no idea what I am talking about. But when I re-read them they make more sense to me.



I think you're not the only one


----------



## Marietta

I confess that I can be ... insecure about my FA-ness and I feel like Dimensions has made me more so. When I see an FA behaving badly or saying misogynistic things or something, I feel guilty by association and sometimes wonder deep down if my turnons are moral flaws or make me likely to treat people badly. Rationally I know these people would be jerks whether or not they were FAs, but sometimes I feel embarrassed to be an FA now and I never used to.


----------



## stan_der_man

This morning while giving Mtnmaiden a butt, thigh and back of leg massage, I discovered that butt fat and thigh fat appear to have different densities and texture...


IC - I further tested this observation by biting her butt and thigh fat.


----------



## tonynyc

stan_der_man said:


> This morning while giving Mtnmaiden a butt, thigh and back of leg massage, I discovered that butt fat and thigh fat appear to have different densities and texture...
> 
> 
> IC - I further tested this observation by biting her butt and thigh fat.



*H*arvard owes you grant money Stan....


----------



## stan_der_man

tonynyc said:


> *H*arvard owes you grant money Stan....



Wouldn't that be a dream come true!


----------



## hillking12

IC That for the first time today i stood up for my love for big women and confronted somebody who was talking crap about them...even though he has the upper hand in the argument i felt good that i came out and said something surronde by a group of ppl who were on his side


----------



## LoveBHMS

So weirdly enough, I found i really missed working in a restaurant. I don't know why but I did, so even though i have a "professional" job now, I went back to waitressing part time.

There is this really really cute fat guy waiter at my job and I/C that i am constantly mistakenly bumping into him and generally looking for excuses to get my hands on him. He's one of those affectionate types who's always grabbing and hugging the waitresses and bus girls, so it doesn't really stand out or look inappropriate. I'm also pretty much always staring at his midsection and enjoying when it gets in the way.:blush:


----------



## Jon Blaze

I confess that in watching Family Matters today, I'm pretty sure the first time I heard the term bbw was in the episode penny wise pound foolish in the late 90s. lol


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

hillking12 said:


> IC that i cant concentrate when ever an attractive big girl comes into my job at the record store. i could be in the middle of helping a customer and i see one walk in and i always stop and take a second to look. I know its bad but in the Immortal words of James Brown "i just cant help myself!"
> 
> 
> IC also that i sometimes go out of the way to help those big girls a little more than other customers but i try to be equal. lol



Same here dude!
IC- I work at a grocery store and sometimes if I see a nice and plump girl looking through the shelves, I'll definitely ask her if she needs help with anything. Needless to say I wouldn't help anyone else, I'm a nice guy in general and will help anyone in need of it, but "fatter" woman I'll help a bit more XD


----------



## chicken legs

IC that I express traits of a closet FFA. I grouped men into the ones I like to have physical relationships with and the ones I liked doing everything else with. However, considering I'm a total fag hag and a bit of a loner may have something to do with it.


----------



## The Orange Mage

I _thought_ this thread existed.

IC that I am so immensely jealous of so-called "bi-sizual" FAs.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

The Orange Mage said:


> I _thought_ this thread existed.
> 
> 
> IC that I am so immensely jealous of so-called "bi-sizual" FAs.




May I ask why?


----------



## snuffy2000

IC that when my significant others get self conscious about their weight I start to feel bad too. I sometimes wish there was a way to communicate feelings through other means than just words and actions. When someone wants to cuddle and they feel they're going to hurt me if they put a little more than minimum pressure, all I can really say is "Don't worry, it doesn't hurt me" or "It's actually really comfortable".


----------



## Christov

snuffy2000 said:


> IC that when my significant others get self conscious about their weight I start to feel bad too. I sometimes wish there was a way to communicate feelings through other means than just words and actions. When someone wants to cuddle and they feel they're going to hurt me if they put a little more than minimum pressure, all I can really say is "Don't worry, it doesn't hurt me" or "It's actually really comfortable".


This.

Ladies, we're not made of glass.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Christov said:


> This.
> 
> Ladies, we're not made of glass.


 

I think some of the reluctance of pressing our weight on someone is usually a past history of those who did not accept us combined with the constant awareness of our weight. I'm a very big girl and tall, I have weighed less over the years but, I have always been hyper aware of my body space and touching others.

I cannot speak for every SSBBW/BBW. I personally avoid instances that would require them supporting the majority or a lot of my weight. I do worry about hurting you boys. I know ...sounds silly...however, I am known not to be the most graceful girl :: giggling:: And man, that just makes a horrible impression - being remembered as the only girl to physically hurt you (in a bad way not the good kind hehe)


----------



## The Orange Mage

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> May I ask why?



Was just having my quarterly crisis of FA-dom, that's all. :happy:


----------



## Kenster102.5

IC - that even if I got my driver`s licence I would still take transit, just to see the ladies on the bus or subway.

IC - I am pissed off at myself, that I should have mentioned or maybe tried to small talk with ladies on the subway, but knowing it could just cause a horrible awkward public situation, I hold myself back.

IC - I am even more pissed off at myself, that I cannot "chop" girls like my friend`s do while at College, and that my best friend since kindergarten scored a very hot thick chick.

I also created a thread to deal with something like this - http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77530


----------



## The Orange Mage

IC that how I feel about being an FA has pretty much only gone downhill since the initial awesomeness of "the internet."

and

IC that I wish this forum section had more posts and more meaningful discussions like the BBW board tends to have.


----------



## Chomskyesque

I confess to hoping that BBW customers order lots of food.


----------



## BitsySpider

The Orange Mage said:


> IC that I wish this forum section had more posts and more meaningful discussions like the BBW board tends to have.




IC that I absolutely and 100% agree

IC that I wish I could find another FFA (or even an FA) who also has an eating disorder and understands how it constantly conflicts with this preference so I no longer feel like a complete freak all the time


----------



## BlueBurning

I confess I feel like a horrible human being occasionally for liking how my partner looks when she is not happy with her body.


----------



## BitsySpider

IC that even though this section is supposedly aimed for both FAs AND FFAs, it annoys me to no end that all questions seem geared toward FAs a majority of the time and a female must first identify herself as such before answering.


----------



## Lightning Man

BitsySpider said:


> IC that even though this section is supposedly aimed for both FAs AND FFAs, it annoys me to no end that all questions seem geared toward FAs a majority of the time and a female must first identify herself as such before answering.


I don't know that it is a policy thing so much as the FA section of membership tends to lean toward males.


----------



## BitsySpider

Lightning Man said:


> I don't know that it is a policy thing so much as the FA section of membership tends to lean toward males.



I certainly don't think its policy more than 'that's just the way it is', which seems really unfair as here and the BMH/FFA boards are really the only place nonBBW women are really encouraged to post about their preferences and it feels as though their opinions and experiences really don't matter which is frustrating when there's already very few places for us to begin with.


----------



## Fat Brian

The FA/FFA board does seem to be more male dominated, it may be because more men seem to have a difficult time coming to terms with their attraction for some reason. I don't know that I've ever seen a closeted FFA, though there have been some who were thin and felt somewhat superior and it took some time for them to become accepted be the larger group.

The BHM/FFA board on the other hand is almost a dating site, look how many relationships are started over there. The atmosphere is fairly lighthearted in most cases.

As far as thin women not being allowed to post wherever that isn't true but some of the size related boards do require being sensitive to the needs of women of size.


----------



## Tad

Dimensions did start as an FFA/BBW site, and I think that has carried over, even though it does welcome everyone these days. Originally BHM and FFA sort of lurked around the edges of things, not generally feeling welcome, and in response the BHM/FFA board was created, to make a home for them. 

The danger in making a seperate board, of course, is that it can be a safe shelter, or a bit of a ghetto. I'm really glad with how well the BHM/FFA board has grown (I recall when there was not always a new post every day!). Many members of the BHM/FFA board are active on other parts of the site, too. But you are absolutely correct that the other boards tend to assume by default that posters are male FA or else are BBW.

Having said that, I think this board is pretty accepting of FFA, despite not always thinking of them. That is, I don't recall FFA ever being shushed or shunned, or anything like that. It is more that the male FA majority of posters often doesn't think about the female FA minority of posters, and the topics and language reflect that. I do see how that can be alienating, but please understand that it is more negligence than malice.

I don't know that there is any easy solution. In the longer term, the more FFA who post here, the more people will get used to it, but I suppose that could be a bit chicken / egg? Why post if you don't feel people are listening / how do you get people to think of you if you don't post?


----------



## EvilPrincess

BitsySpider said:


> I certainly don't think its policy more than 'that's just the way it is', which seems really unfair as here and the BMH/FFA boards are really the only place nonBBW women are really encouraged to post about their preferences and it feels as though their opinions and experiences really don't matter which is frustrating when there's already very few places for us to begin with.



Have you tried reading through some of the stuff on the BHM board? That has a totally different feel, and a large participation by FFA emembers.


----------



## CastingPearls

There's plenty of love for thin FFAs on the BHM boards but to imply or suggest there be a BBW-free zone is not going to happen on this site. LOL

The only time I've ever seen any conflicts were when some BHMs said (and I think even posted a pic of a sign) 'fatties go home' (or something similarly ignorant) or when a new thin FFA opens a thread from time to time that runs along the lines of HAI GUYZ! DO YOU LIKE FAT GIRLZ OR THIN GIRLZ BETTEH? because it creates division.

Those of us who are BBW who like big guys and are also regulars here love our thinner counterparts but none of us (fat or thin) tolerate divisive shenanigans either.


----------



## Tad

There have also been times where male FA have made dismissive comments about thin women, which can be quite hurtful to thin FFA. However the guys who make those comments generally have the error of their ways pointed out to them swiftly and in some detail. Those who survive the process generally know better afterwards ;-)


----------



## CastingPearls

Tad said:


> There have also been times where male FA have made dismissive comments about thin women, which can be quite hurtful to thin FFA. However the guys who make those comments generally have the error of their ways pointed out to them swiftly and in some detail. Those who survive the process generally know better afterwards ;-)


Even BBW's who make disparaging remarks about 'skinny bitches' aren't well tolerated either.


----------



## BitsySpider

@Casting Pearls, I hope I didn't imply that I wished for there to be a place for ONLY nonBBWs to post, as I entirely see how that's unfair, so I apologize if my post did come across that way. I simply felt that to be a thin FFA was somehow not as accepted or cared about enough to be heard-I think someone used the word alienating which sums it up quite nicely I think. I do realize its unintentional so I don't go around hating the board, it is just sometimes frustrating to experience, especially since even though I am not a BBW I do share a lot of the same self esteem and body acceptance issues that are sometimes posted in the general are (of course I don't mean to say all BBWs have trouble accepting their bodies but I do see its a topic that's posted from time to time when wanting to discuss how women have made the journey to accept themselves) and I feel like I would be a fraud if I were to answer because people would be less than likely to believe a thin person could feel so damn uncomfortable with themselves all the time.

Sorry for the rant and if I came off as rude. I do want to thank everyone else who posted however. I do lurk in the BHM/FFA part of the forum quite often and am attempting to post more. It often seems many of the topics are very flirty in nature which is uncomfortable as I already have a partner, but I suppose I can't expect a forum to cater to my needs.


----------



## CastingPearls

BitsySpider said:


> @Casting Pearls, I hope I didn't imply that I wished for there to be a place for ONLY nonBBWs to post, as I entirely see how that's unfair, so I apologize if my post did come across that way. I simply felt that to be a thin FFA was somehow not as accepted or cared about enough to be heard-I think someone used the word alienating which sums it up quite nicely I think. I do realize its unintentional so I don't go around hating the board, it is just sometimes frustrating to experience, especially since even though I am not a BBW I do share a lot of the same self esteem and body acceptance issues that are sometimes posted in the general are (of course I don't mean to say all BBWs have trouble accepting their bodies but I do see its a topic that's posted from time to time when wanting to discuss how women have made the journey to accept themselves) and I feel like I would be a fraud if I were to answer because people would be less than likely to believe a thin person could feel so damn uncomfortable with themselves all the time.
> 
> Sorry for the rant and if I came off as rude. I do want to thank everyone else who posted however. I do lurk in the BHM/FFA part of the forum quite often and am attempting to post more. It often seems many of the topics are very flirty in nature which is uncomfortable as I already have a partner, but I suppose I can't expect a forum to cater to my needs.


I didn't take offense and didn't think you meant anything maliciously, but FTR, Bitsy, re your post further upthread, there are some here who have eating disorders too and would recognize and possibly be supportive or encouraging to someone else who's struggling regardless of size.

Thin FFA's ARE posting on other boards, btw. 

That's not to say that someone might not get offended; people are people and have their own issues to deal with but it shouldn't be a reason for you to not reach out especially since your posts are thoughtful. I'd like to think you belong here and have something to offer. 

If it's any consolation, there are a lot of people here, BBW, SSBBW, BHM, etc., and thin and fat FAs who feel alienated for one reason or another. You're not alone in that regard but it seems the ones who give it a fair shot and try to mingle are the ones with the most success.


----------



## BitsySpider

Thank you for understanding  In a forum this size I sometimes get intimidated since it can feel like everyone already knows each other and I don't want to be intruding in other people's business, but the more I post the easier it is becoming. I am glad to know I am not as alone as I feel (I guess that goes back to how huge this forum is, with so many people there's bound to be a handful who share my experiences!) and that I have not come across as an elitist thin girl or something ridiculous.


----------



## Fat Brian

BitsySpider said:


> ...that I have not come across as an elitist thin girl or something ridiculous.



Don't worry about that, someone else is currently filling that role. Feel free to post anywhere you like, just do so with understanding and respect and you will do well here.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

BitsySpider said:


> I certainly don't think its policy more than 'that's just the way it is', which seems really unfair as here and the BMH/FFA boards are really the only place nonBBW women are really encouraged to post about their preferences and it feels as though their opinions and experiences really don't matter which is frustrating when there's already very few places for us to begin with.



Congratulations, you brought me out of Dims retirement (just temporarily). I'm one of the thin FFAs on this board and until my recently self-imposed hiatus (too much work to do) I used to post all over this place. Ask any of these long time posters, I never shut up.  Looking at your join date, it seems you joined right around the time this FA/FFA Forum came into existence, so I'll give you a little background. I was one of those who fought for it and at the time, we had quite a few FFAs issue statements of support for it, to show to the Webmaster that it wouldn't become a "boys club." Sadly, many of us who posted around the boards at that time, just don't post here anymore (life and stuff), but this board started as a place for male and female FA voices and in the very beginning, there was a lot of camaraderie and many found shared experiences as FAs across gender lines.

I've been here a long time, and I have many friends from this board in real life and/or who I communicate with via email, etc if they live far away and I'd say more than half of them are BBW or male FA. This community is very accepting, you just have to find your way around it as a thin FFA. A lot of male FA are really welcoming once you start posting here and a lot of BBW and male FA are really welcoming if you post in the other boards. The thing to remember is the context. There are actually only a couple of male FAs who I have ever seen post anything offensive to thin women and only a couple of BBWs who have either and in every case, BBWs are the first to rush to the defense of the thin women. Trust me. Are you going to see posts about how wonderful and preferable a fat woman's body is? Of course, but as an FFA that should make perfect sense. We talk about how great fat guys are, but no one means to disrespect the other body type. We're just celebrating what we like at a place designed for that type of discussion. The "skinny bitch" or "ugly twig" stuff is REALLY, REALLY rare and most people see it for what it is, just an individual poster with an individual issue. 

As great as the BHM/FFA board can be, it is shallow and I ventured off it seeking to discuss other issues as an FFA in greater depth and I found it here and on the main boards. Go ahead and post away, just remember praising fat women isn't a slam at us thinnies.  You'll meet some great people here on the other side of the boards (to add to the great folks on the BHM/FFA board) you really will.


----------



## mediaboy

Non BHM straight male FA

I confess I know a lot of bhms & always derive a particularly good chuckle when meeting their ffa partners. There's always this holarious moment where they look at me & my girl & then we exchange a very subtle nod as if to say, "fuck yeah! Fatties are the best!" To one another.

Of course if they get to the bar late & I've had a couple I'll usually say it to them which is even more holarious. Its the best "Gotcha!M moment I've ever experienced & most of the ffas blush quite addorably, put their hands in their pockets, look down at their shoes, kick an imaginary rock, look at the bhm, look at me. & then happily resign "Yeah.." all smiles by the end of that last cylibal =)


----------



## chicken legs

IC to taking some pix/vids of a squashing session and 2 ssbhm's doing martial arts with each other. ..LOL.


----------



## The Orange Mage

IC that I don't pipe up much on anything important here because I'm not one of the "good" FAs and I don't want to ruin things for those who are.


----------



## elroycohen

The Orange Mage said:


> IC that I don't pipe up much on anything important here because I'm not one of the "good" FAs and I don't want to ruin things for those who are.



No one is "good" or "bad" 100% of the time no matter what anyone tries to tell you.


----------



## The Orange Mage

elroycohen said:


> No one is "good" or "bad" 100% of the time no matter what anyone tries to tell you.



I'm more lamenting the general vibe I get from here and other fat-friendly/fat-acceptance sites...that the bi-sizual guy is the "right" kind of FA, and the ones who enjoy the fat a bit too much. or have weight gain fantasies, or feedist leanings, or any other non-vanilla form of the FA thing are viewed as "creepers", "fetishists," and are talked about as things to be avoided.

Heck, when the majority of women on a certain feedism-centric website (that will go unnamed) post in their profiles in all caps that they aren't interested in feedist ANYTHING just makes me wonder what's the damn point. :huh:


----------



## Tad

I think you are fine, in that you do talk about other things. It is the ones who only post about weight gain, feeding, stuffing, how fat someone looks, etc, that get the real creeper vibe.

Mind you, you may be less beloved by some if you were more vocal about your likes, but in the end, being liked for who you are is probably a happier state than being liked for what people project onto you.


----------



## elroycohen

The Orange Mage said:


> I'm more lamenting the general vibe I get from here and other fat-friendly/fat-acceptance sites...that the bi-sizual guy is the "right" kind of FA, and the ones who enjoy the fat a bit too much. or have weight gain fantasies, or feedist leanings, or any other non-vanilla form of the FA thing are viewed as "creepers", "fetishists," and are talked about as things to be avoided.
> 
> Heck, when the majority of women on a certain feedism-centric website (that will go unnamed) post in their profiles in all caps that they aren't interested in feedist ANYTHING just makes me wonder what's the damn point. :huh:



I've always found it ironic how it seems to be acceptable for BBWs to list out what makes a good FA, but when an FA gets specific about what he favors in a woman be it physical or otherwise he's shallow or a "bad FA" even. 

To me it's more amusing then frustrating since I do most of my meeting of the opposite sex outside of the Internet, but I do see what you are saying.

Take heart though. If there is anything to the whole good or bad FA thing you are certainly ranked higher then me around here since I spend a good deal of my time on this site in the library and that usually gets looked upon disfavorably around these parts


----------



## Webmaster

Having published many thousands of personal ads in the long-gone print edition of Dimensions, it's clear to me that, by and large, males and females simply have different things in mind when they contemplate or describe a desired mate. Both sides really want the same -- a functional, fulfilling relationship -- but the initial ideal wish list is fundamentally different.


----------



## escapist

chicken legs said:


> IC to taking some pix/vids of a squashing session and 2 ssbhm's doing martial arts with each other. ..LOL.



I confess I'm going to play innocent and pretend I don't know who or what your talking about   :happy:

Ok fine, I confess it was fun.


----------



## The Orange Mage

IC that I feel like as an FA that I am at best someone to be settled for.


----------



## plumperlover

I confess that I am very unsatisfied with the girls I know and I am dying to meet new ones.


----------



## elroycohen

IC that I was so floored when someone used the term FA in casual conversation outside the Internet that I was unable to gather myself in time to participate in the discussion.


----------



## Tad

There are times where I've wondered how much of an FA I am compared to some of the people here, in that I tend to notice a broader range of sizes and don't necessarily feel that bigger is better.

Then there are times that confirm for me that I'm an FA. My son is going to a neat class/club run by one of local universities, and it happened that it was most convenient, this past Saturday, to be there half an hour early and just read while waiting for him. There was no shortage of university students going by, I'm sure many of them were women, but the only person who pulled my eyes away from my book was a SSBBW mom who came to pick up her kids. Obviously even at the totally subconcious level I'm an FA, immediately noticing the BBW in my vicinity.


----------



## lostjacket

I confess that I occasionally take longer then necessary hiatuses from posting here on Dims. Mostly due to my job - but a lot of the time it's just me forcing myself to say something.

I'm naturally shy - I just cover myself well...


----------



## KevinMichaelJohnson

i confess... this is my first post with a new account... on my old one i said something in the 2011 singles thread that i meant as a joke and absolutely no one perceived it as such and i was getting a lot of hateful PM's. not knowing how to explain it was a joke and apologize to so many people, i just left the site for a while and came back with this account.

another confession - i think big women are more than just a preference to me. i practically idolize them. i dont put down skinny girls, i been with 2 (1 was my first love), but i think big women uphold greater femininity, and theres something mystifying about being able to feel their whole soft body, as opposed to a skinny girl givin you the hairy eyeball for caressing the belly area and whatnot. hahah.


----------



## chicken legs

IC I'm rather shocked at how many people are over 600 pounds ( and close to 1000) and it makes me wonder how many there in the wood works that are just not vocal about it. I used to check Guinness World Records from time to time but I don't think they can keep up with all the folks coming out these days.


----------



## Tad

First: I confess I had to look onto the 2nd page to find this thread....nobody has anything to confess on the FA front anymore?

Second: Of the 30-ish full time and contract employees at my company, 0.2 of them have been female (that is, our finance admin comes in one day a week, everyone else here is male). That is, until today. New contractor started who is female, very good at what she does, and a lovely BBW. It makes for a pleasant change in the esthetics around here  (Sadly for me, she is only here for a week, then will be working remotely). Still makes for a nice change.


----------



## James

I have just started a new job after quitting my last one just one year into the contract. It was one of the most illuminating and yet also the most identity-challenging years of my life working in medical research (managing a global non-communicable disease meta-analysis - including BMI/disease analyses). Not sure where I'll write more about it all yet but I've got a lot to say after acquiring quite the insider perspective on the cabal of shills my former colleagues used to refer to as the _'global BMI lobby'. _


----------



## Sidewinder

My network operator blocks me getting porn on my mobile phone, thats why I google "plus size lingerie" :O)


----------



## Tad

My son is 14, and it is quite clear that he is nothing like an FA. He is still violently opposed to letting anything like romance into his life, seeing it as nothing but an opportunity for pain and humiliation, but he's not been able to conceal some crushes. They have all been slight of build, fairly active, with long hair and big eyes.....basically like a huge percentage of guys out there. 

Having normal tastes is, well, normal I guess. But to my surprise I discovered that I was a bit disappointed. I'd hidden it well from myself, but I guess I'd hoped he'd be an FA or at least like a variety of sizes, or failing that would have some other quirk of taste that took him away from looking at the same women as most other guys are.


----------



## agouderia

Tad said:


> My son is *14*, and it is quite clear that he is nothing like an FA. He *is still violently opposed to letting anything like romance into his life*, seeing it as nothing but an opportunity for pain and humiliation, but he's not been able to conceal some crushes. They have all been slight of build, fairly active, with long hair and big eyes.....*basically like a huge percentage of guys out there.*



Give the poor boy a break! 
This is way premature judgement!

As you said - his official line is still 'no girls - no love - no way' - which is totally normal at his age. 
When he and his probably equally unnerving little male peers get together, they'll probably all loudly state how awful those girls are ... and then in gruff undertones admit though that "so-and-so, conventionally pretty girl A - is kinda cool" - and most likely your son is just following that pattern, orienting his behavior on that of his pals, trying to integrate - because that's what's most important in the early teens.

Only few people can and want to deal with being off mainstream at that age. But it's something you grow out of ... and as soon as he hits about college age, there's room for individual preferences and personality development again.

So give him a chance - and revisit his relationship and sexual preferences again in 10 years to make a sounder assessment!


----------



## Tad

I'm entirely willing to find myself proven wrong--in fact I'd be delighted to be in this case. 

But looking at the big picture, with lots of bits of info I didn't try and list, I doubt that I am :-/

Needless to say, we do make a point of teaching size tolerance. Even if he never gets comfortable with fat, he can at least learn to keep it to himself.


----------



## thatpumpkin

IC I wish I had the courage to tell the few random BBW's I see in public from time to time that I think they look pretty.


----------



## samuraiscott

The Orange Mage said:


> IC that I don't pipe up much on anything important here because I'm not one of the "good" FAs and I don't want to ruin things for those who are.



What do you mean whenn you say "good" FAs?


----------



## The Orange Mage

samuraiscott said:


> What do you mean whenn you say "good" FAs?



Disregard, was a closet feedist. "Good" FAs being non-feedists.


----------



## bremerton

i really enjoy seeing bigger guys/girls wearing clothes that are a little too small. :huh:


----------



## bremerton

fat9276 said:


> IC that I always find it amazing when men hoot or honk at me from their cars on my walks. I still look around and think "..was that for ME, was it a joke"???!! :blush:



as a feminist, i'm supposed to be offended by this. but i am honestly flattered if it's directed at me (which it rarely is :/)


----------



## MrWhiteShin

I still haven't been able to proclaim my fetish to some of my friends. Thats about the only thing that comes to mind right now.....


----------



## samuraiscott

MrWhiteShin said:


> I still haven't been able to proclaim my fetish to some of my friends. Thats about the only thing that comes to mind right now.....



Be careful when using the word "fetish" when you are referring to your fondness of and for us fatties.


----------



## vardon_grip

samuraiscott said:


> Be careful when using the word "fetish" when you are referring to your fondness of and for us fatties.



Some fat people don't want to be another persons fetish, but that doesn't mean we aren't.


----------



## Surlysomething

I like "preference".


----------



## samuraiscott

vardon_grip said:


> Some fat people don't want to be another persons fetish, but that doesn't mean we aren't.



This is true, but if I hear a woman use it in reference to me I will kindly pass on a relationship. I don't want to be with someone who is fulfilling a fantasy.


----------



## vardon_grip

samuraiscott said:


> This is true, but if I hear a woman use it in reference to me I will kindly pass on a relationship. I don't want to be with someone who is fulfilling a fantasy.



Some of us just want to be wanted so badly that we don't care (or ignore/deny) if we are seen as a person or as a fetish.


----------



## samuraiscott

vardon_grip said:


> Some of us just want to be wanted so badly that we don't care (or ignore/deny) if we are seen as a person or as a fetish.



I couldn't agree more.


----------



## GregJ1

Just want to proclaim my lifelong devotion to adoring the full, plush and ultra-sexy BBW.


----------



## Whoop

I've always been a closet feeder. I absolutely admire bigger women, watching them grow is an absolute turn on.


----------



## rugbyftbll2

IC: My current GF is a beautiful ssbbw. She and I are expecting in April this year. Everyday she grows bigger and bigger. Her giant belly is the biggest it has ever been, and we still have a ways to go. My dick gets hard just writing about it now. I love that she is growing and the sex has become absolutely mind blowing. 400lbs now and the sky is the limit. Her being my first true ssbbw I can never go back to just plain bbws. Once you go ssbbw you never go back. Am I right?


----------



## Tad

I confess that this time of year always feels a bit melancholy to me for FA reasons -- everyone has been indulging and enjoying for a few weeks, which I enjoy, then suddenly so many are on diets and whatnot -- focused on food discipline whatever they call it. It is like getting to listen to great music for a few weeks, then suddenly having it swapped for the most 'meh' possible elevator music.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

IC I suck at both giving and receiving compliments. But I got one today that kind of struck a chord with me as an FFA, despite it being pretty unrelated.

Long story short, I needed a new bra. According to measurements, I am a DDD - but the cup size ends up hurting me under my boobs/by my armpit. So I went into the store today and the saleswoman asked me if I needed to be measured, and I told her no, the measurements say I am DDD but it hurts because xyz.

Her response was unflustered and matter of fact - "Well I can see that, given how tiny you are above the breasts."

- I get told all the time how big my boobs are and it is like, yeah yeah. But I never get told how certain parts of my body are (comparatively) tiny. It took me aback and was very flattering. 

I think so many times we F/FA get caught up with the "big" part that we often forget sometimes the attraction is in comparison to the "small" parts. Not just seeing the size compared to other people, but to note how their delicate ankles make their thick thighs look even hotter. Or how their tiny ribcage makes their hips flare out so, so seductively.


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> IC I suck at both giving and receiving compliments. But I got one today that kind of struck a chord with me as an FFA, despite it being pretty unrelated.
> 
> Long story short, I needed a new bra. According to measurements, I am a DDD - but the cup size ends up hurting me under my boobs/by my armpit. So I went into the store today and the saleswoman asked me if I needed to be measured, and I told her no, the measurements say I am DDD but it hurts because xyz.
> 
> Her response was unflustered and matter of fact - "Well I can see that, given how tiny you are above the breasts."
> 
> - I get told all the time how big my boobs are and it is like, yeah yeah. But I never get told how certain parts of my body are (comparatively) tiny. It took me aback and was very flattering.
> 
> I think so many times we F/FA get caught up with the "big" part that we often forget sometimes the attraction is in comparison to the "small" parts. Not just seeing the size compared to other people, but to note how their delicate ankles make their thick thighs look even hotter. Or how their tiny ribcage makes their hips flare out so, so seductively.


Sure, sell everyone on the small side of the fattie spectrum. I see how it is. Keep this up and next time we go to dinner I'm ordering a plain salad with no dressing.


----------



## op user

Xyantha Reborn said:


> IC I suck at both giving and receiving compliments. But I got one today that kind of struck a chord with me as an FFA, despite it being pretty unrelated.
> 
> Long story short, I needed a new bra. According to measurements, I am a DDD - but the cup size ends up hurting me under my boobs/by my armpit. So I went into the store today and the saleswoman asked me if I needed to be measured, and I told her no, the measurements say I am DDD but it hurts because xyz.
> 
> Her response was unflustered and matter of fact - "Well I can see that, given how tiny you are above the breasts."
> 
> - I get told all the time how big my boobs are and it is like, yeah yeah. But I never get told how certain parts of my body are (comparatively) tiny. It took me aback and was very flattering.
> 
> I think so many times we F/FA get caught up with the "big" part that we often forget sometimes the attraction is in comparison to the "small" parts. Not just seeing the size compared to other people, but to note how their delicate ankles make their thick thighs look even hotter. Or how their tiny ribcage makes their hips flare out so, so seductively.



I thought measuring for a bra is more or less a standard operating procedure in other words it must be done at least once a year. It seems that the stat about 80% women still wearing the wrong bra size. 

I understand however what you are saying about ignoring the small parts of a large lady.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

op user said:


> I thought measuring for a bra is more or less a standard operating procedure in other words it must be done at least once a year. It seems that the stat about 80% women still wearing the wrong bra size.
> 
> I understand however what you are saying about ignoring the small parts of a large lady.



Just like all clothes - no sizes are equal between stores, so unless you are being measured at the exact store you are purchasing from, it is pretty much a guestimate/ballpark.

Most people comment on how big the chest is. It was a new experience to have their size inferred. Like, i personally find big women with delicate ankles really pretty. It sounds way sexier to say they have delicate ankles than bulging calves (even if it is true)


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Just like all clothes - no sizes are equal between stores, so unless you are being measured at the exact store you are purchasing from, it is pretty much a guestimate/ballpark.
> 
> Most people comment on how big the chest is. It was a new experience to have their size inferred. Like, i personally find big women with delicate ankles really pretty. It sounds way sexier to say they have delicate ankles than bulging calves (even if it is true)


I've been complimented on my fat ankles.


----------



## LeoGibson

OK I see where you're coming from. But if I mention my belly is a little too big please for the love of Pete don't point out just how small my penis is in comparison!



Yeah. I went there.


----------



## dwesterny

LeoGibson said:


> OK I see where you're coming from. But if I mention my belly is a little too big please for the love of Pete don't point out just how small my penis is in comparison!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I went there.



I totally understand Leo, I get complaints from FFAs that my penis makes my belly look small.


----------



## LeoGibson

dwesterny said:


> I totally understand Leo, I get complaints from FFAs that my penis makes my belly look small.



Now you see why I have to spend so much money on a wardrobe for mine. One must make up in appearance for what one lacks in stature.


----------



## choudhury

IC that I snuck a look at my wife's FitBit data. She's 5'4. Her weight is listed there as 289 lbs.

She doesn't like to talk about her weight, so I'd been guessing about 270! I was pleasantly shocked to find her so close to 300.

The last time I snuck a peek at a definitive number was on an insurance form from 2005, when she gave it as 212, so the gaining has been slow and steady, which reflects her pattern of day-to-day overeating. Her belly is pretty huge now, and stairs have gotten a bit trickier (she can't see her feet, so she needs to be careful going down, and she sort of heaves herself up the steps grabbing the railings with both arms now).

It's hot.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

It doesn't matter that I love my BHM 230/270 on average...

...there is something SO delicious about a guy who has just bypassed the cusp of belly; where they still wear shirts that are too tight and cling to their belly AND their hips, because they still think they can get away with skinny fit. Something so erotic about watching that "virgin" pudge shake and wobble...

It brings back all the old titilations, back before my preference was "fully developed" if you want to call it that. When just a ten lb tummy jiggling around was enough to make me all dewy below deck.


----------



## fuelingfire

My girlfriend and I went to Torrid on her birthday, the closest one is a hour and a half drive away. We were probably in there for 2 hours. I like pointing out clothing I think she would look great in... And there is just something that feels right about being in there. While she was in the changing room, I waited in the area with chairs outside of the changing room. The three BBWS working there all came over and asked if I was taking my girlfriend shopping trip. I said yes and pointed out it was part of her birthday celebration. All three of them wanted to high five me, which I did and again just felt right. I am sure they picked up on me being a FA. 

At the checkout they told us the I would save $70 is I got a Torrid credit card... So I now have a Torrid credit card. For some reason it makes my FAness feel more official.


----------



## Tad

Yeah, I always get treated great in women's plus sizes stores.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

The problem with being an ffa AND a supportive wife is that...

When your FFA senses have been tingling the past month or two about weight gain...and your husband gripes about gaining weight...and you pishposh him in support...so he announces he's put on 20 lbs...

You can't jump on him in lust because you need to be supportive and not be creepy!! And also the last thing most non gainers want is you pawing at them when they confess to porking out!

But the other, super kinky side of you realizes he is closer to 300 than 250, and that all those times you caught yourself staring and wondering - YOU WERE RIGHT! and OMG so hot! 

Also, I have the sex drive of a male in his twenties. Every time I get the urge to grope and fondle I have to go off and take care of stuff. I'm like, starting to feel bruised LOL. 

I blame it on him!!


Also my need to bake was because apparently I smelled blood in the water...


----------



## Tad

I can totally sympathize with that moment when you are trying to be supportive and trying not to jump them.

(and the corollary, where you force yourself to cheerfully comment how you can tell that they have lost weight and how they look great.)


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

When he said it my face kind of contorted into a rictus of a horny smile and he saw it and thankfully just laughed and told me to shut up. Sort of an involuntary fat-reaction


----------



## landshark

Xyantha Reborn said:


> The problem with being an ffa AND a supportive wife is that...
> 
> When your FFA senses have been tingling the past month or two about weight gain...and your husband gripes about gaining weight...and you pishposh him in support...so he announces he's put on 20 lbs...
> 
> You can't jump on him in lust because you need to be supportive and not be creepy!! And also the last thing most non gainers want is you pawing at them when they confess to porking out!
> 
> But the other, super kinky side of you realizes he is closer to 300 than 250, and that all those times you caught yourself staring and wondering - YOU WERE RIGHT! and OMG so hot!
> 
> Also, I have the sex drive of a male in his twenties. Every time I get the urge to grope and fondle I have to go off and take care of stuff. I'm like, starting to feel bruised LOL.
> 
> I blame it on him!!
> 
> 
> Also my need to bake was because apparently I smelled blood in the water...



I so get this! 

On the one hand I want to be supportive and empathetic toward my wife, who wishes she were smaller. But when she tells me, "I'm fatter than I've ever been" it just sort of triggers a reaction in me. And there is just something amazing about being ridden relentlessly by a ~370 pound woman. Or how about when she tells me her already large panties no longer fit her ever growing butt? :bow:
As her husband I'm supposed to console her and encourage her and so on but inwardly I'm doing cartwheels. It's a conflict between supporting her and being happy for my own reasons. Thankfully she doesn't begrudge me that happiness, even as her weight frustrates her.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I saw a BHM with suspenders and for the first time, got the urge that some men seem to have, by calling out their appreciation.I wanted to be like "dayum!" out loud. Didn't do it, but random BHM leaning over the water fountain, you made me wanna holla.


----------



## Tad

At my new workplace there is a summer student (intern I guess you could say) who appears to have bought a new work wardrobe for this job, in probably a size L, and who would probably be better served by a size XL at this point. In the circumstances even _noticing _her body is all sorts of wrong, and I end up having to give myself a figurative smack across the nose with a rolled up newspaper about twice a day when I cross paths with her and my FA instincts start cataloging all the little signs and I have to tell myself 'no, no, NO! No oggling, not even semi-casual glances, best briefly meet her eyes then get interested in something over there and never even allow your gaze to focus below her cheekbones."

Then today she was leaving the break room just as I was coming in, and saw another guy peel his eyes away from her posterior, give me a sheepish grin and a bit of a 'what can you do?" shrug. He's much younger, not in a management position, and for all I know could be single. I'm not sure if I feel better that I'm not the only one who has a hard time not looking, or jealous that others are in a position where they can look without it being so bad.


----------



## biggirlluvher

I confess I have a crush on the manager of my new job. I let go another job that wanted me at the same time in part because of her. She's a brunette, glasses-sporting, near ssbbw with huge arms. One day we were in the cafeteria together and she was wearing a color-coordinated outfit that I couldn't resist complimenting her on. Blue top, black pants that happened to match her binders of the same colors. I was worried I was too being too forward with her since she's my manager. However, a small part of me thinks the attraction might have been mutual. I've been recently made aware by another near ssbbw that my being an FA is obvious to not only the object of my desire but non-FAs alike. She could have hired me because she sensed I found her attractive or she found me attractive. 

On one of the last days of my new hire training, she wore a buttoned blouse that was unbuttoned just under the bra to her belly. I'll never forget that sight. I just pray I didn't look at her belly too ravenously. Or was that her intention? Hmmm.


----------



## biggirlluvher

bremerton said:


> i really enjoy seeing bigger guys/girls wearing clothes that are a little too small. :huh:



What about if these bigger people wear clothes that conceal how big they are? You enjoy that less?


----------



## Tad

My wife has been losing weight the last two-three months (stretchy size 18 shorts that were forcing muffin-top in the Spring are now getting the waistband pinned to keep them up), and IC that for once it isn't bothering me at all. Not like she's suddenly skinny or anything, but in the past whenever she visibly lost weight I had to suppress a slightly panicky feeling. Right now I'm not bothered at all. Not sure if I'm losing my FA status, or just finally growing up?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Maybe because you've been with her long enough that WL/WG is a cycle? And winter is coming, so assumption is that she will level out? Or maybe you are just so exhausted from biking you can't summon the energy =p


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I really find Magnus Bane in the Netflix series Shadow Hunters hot. Like, SUPER hot. Even though he is skinny. And gay (though that's never been a deterrent) Doesn't happen often, but sometimes there is a skinny one who is still hot to me!


----------



## ScouseFA

My department in work has just gained a new maintenance worker from an internal transfer, a frankly gorgeous mid twenties BBW on the cusp of going to SSBBW. The uniforms where I work are not the most flattering for women (the low numbers of women mean that they wear men's uniforms and make do and mend on the sizing) but with her curves means she has really visible bra and pantylines which is just sexy. Also I'm a sucker for a woman who does a 'masculine' job.

Just needed to share.


----------



## BigElectricKat

I have to confess that since joining this community, Ive found a new appreciation for big gals. Dont get me wrong, I have never excluded bigger women from my dating circle. I love curves, usually the more curves the better. But since joining this community and learning about many aspects of FA, Ive been able to _*expand*_ my knowledge a bit. Having the benefit of others perspectives has also helped me _*broaden*_ my horizons so to speak. I now find myself looking at and admiring bigger women whom I might have previously considered too big. Thanks DIMS!


----------



## ScouseFA

I confess to watching the Women's Rugby World Cup final and have to say some of the forwards, while not fat had really nice figures.


----------



## waldo

Tad said:


> At my new workplace there is a summer student (intern I guess you could say) who appears to have bought a new work wardrobe for this job, in probably a size L, and who would probably be better served by a size XL at this point. In the circumstances even _noticing _her body is all sorts of wrong, and I end up having to give myself a figurative smack across the nose with a rolled up newspaper about twice a day when I cross paths with her and my FA instincts start cataloging all the little signs and I have to tell myself 'no, no, NO! No oggling, not even semi-casual glances, best briefly meet her eyes then get interested in something over there and never even allow your gaze to focus below her cheekbones."
> 
> Then today she was leaving the break room just as I was coming in, and saw another guy peel his eyes away from her posterior, give me a sheepish grin and a bit of a 'what can you do?" shrug. He's much younger, not in a management position, and for all I know could be single. I'm not sure if I feel better that I'm not the only one who has a hard time not looking, or jealous that others are in a position where they can look without it being so bad.



I have this problem, and sometimes I feel like I am back as that 18 year old nascent FA (instead of the 47 year old, married 19 years that I am). This past evening I was at the local Wal-Mart (yes total chiche) - and there she was: an average height, 500 + pound attractive young woman (probably 30-40 age range) with curves in all the right places. I admit to going out of my way to catch an extra glimpse (or two) of her. I wish I could have approached her and given words of encouragement or something constructive - I am still so shy I could not hardly make eye contact when she realized I was eyeing her. maybe I just need to get a shirt that is fat girl positive and wear it in public - that would be a STATEMENT! Just very unsettled and glad to see I am not the only one.......

ETA: well what you described is not quite the same, but just being a 'mature' FA and still dealing with how we approach our interactions with attractive young fat girls in public settings seems somewhat of a parallel


----------



## DragonFly

waldo said:


> I have this problem, and sometimes I feel like I am back as that 18 year old nascent FA (instead of the 47 year old, married 19 years that I am). This past evening I was at the local Wal-Mart (yes total chiche) - and there she was: an average height, 500 + pound attractive young woman (probably 30-40 age range) with curves in all the right places. I admit to going out of my way to catch an extra glimpse (or two) of her. I wish I could have approached her and given words of encouragement or something constructive - I am still so shy I could not hardly make eye contact when she realized I was eyeing her. maybe I just need to get a shirt that is fat girl positive and wear it in public - that would be a STATEMENT! Just very unsettled and glad to see I am not the only one.......
> 
> ETA: well what you described is not quite the same, but just being a 'mature' FA and still dealing with how we approach our interactions with attractive young fat girls in public settings seems somewhat of a parallel



As a supersize fatty I have been on the receiving end of the quite gentleman catching glimpses of me and kind of checking me out. Was with my brother once and he noticed what was happening. I had recognized it and just kept on my merry way. My brother was about to go take the guy out. I had to explain to him what was going on, I guess as his sister he did not even think of me that someone would be looking and admiring. 

I have also been the one looking and admiring. I fight with that stereo type that fat girls are supposed to be with fat guys cuz' of the fats. But for me I like a big guy. Plain and simple I have a type, and when I see one, I look, I try not to get caught. I don't want to get scowled at or rejected at all. It is tough either way.


----------



## waldo

DragonFly said:


> As a supersize fatty I have been on the receiving end of the quite gentleman catching glimpses of me and kind of checking me out. Was with my brother once and he noticed what was happening. I had recognized it and just kept on my merry way. My brother was about to go take the guy out. I had to explain to him what was going on, I guess as his sister he did not even think of me that someone would be looking and admiring.
> 
> I have also been the one looking and admiring. I fight with that stereo type that fat girls are supposed to be with fat guys cuz' of the fats. But for me I like a big guy. Plain and simple I have a type, and when I see one, I look, I try not to get caught. I don't want to get scowled at or rejected at all. It is tough either way.



Thanks !!!! You make me feel a little better after seeing your post


----------



## fuelingfire

waldo said:


> I have this problem, and sometimes I feel like I am back as that 18 year old nascent FA (instead of the 47 year old, married 19 years that I am). This past evening I was at the local Wal-Mart (yes total chiche) - and there she was: an average height, 500 + pound attractive young woman (probably 30-40 age range) with curves in all the right places. I admit to going out of my way to catch an extra glimpse (or two) of her. I wish I could have approached her and given words of encouragement or something constructive - I am still so shy I could not hardly make eye contact when she realized I was eyeing her. maybe I just need to get a shirt that is fat girl positive and wear it in public - that would be a STATEMENT! Just very unsettled and glad to see I am not the only one.......
> 
> ETA: well what you described is not quite the same, but just being a 'mature' FA and still dealing with how we approach our interactions with attractive young fat girls in public settings seems somewhat of a parallel



When caught try to smile, rather than just look away. You are not smiling because you are interested, you are smiling so they don't think you are looking in disgust. Which is probably what most fat women who are not size positive would assume.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

fuelingfire said:


> When caught try to smile, rather than just look away. You are not smiling because you are interested, you are smiling so they don't think you are looking in disgust. Which is probably what most fat women who are not size positive would assume.



Yass..! Repped you, so true


----------



## waldo

fuelingfire said:


> When caught try to smile, rather than just look away. You are not smiling because you are interested, you are smiling so they don't think you are looking in disgust. Which is probably what most fat women who are not size positive would assume.



Yeah you are right that a nice smile toward a stranger is good whether it be someone you find physically attractive or not. But there is also the possibility in this case that a well intended smile may be poorly executed and interpreted by the recipient as a smirk. 

Not having walked in those shoes of being very supersize and thus being likely to catch the attention of most everyone encountered, I get the impression some people just don't want attention either negative or positive. You can see it their demeanor that says "just let me get in here and pick up what I need, and please for once, everyone quit staring at me".

Also you mentioned 'size positive", but I think another relevant issue may be whether women are 'FA positive'. Many attractive SSBBW actually can get men for sex or a brief fling BUT to get a good man who wants a full long term relationship is not easy. So having had interactions with their share of shady characters (aka closet FAs) has probably made a lot of SSBBW pretty skeptical of FAs in general. That thought makes me particularly sad, but it likely won't improve much. Nothing is happening to make FAs more accepted by society, and so many will continue to operate in the shadows, ultimately to the detriment of themselves and the people to which they are attracted


----------



## OB-2

I meant to sent an email to a fellow FA but... sent it to my physics teacher - told him all about my ideal Ssbbw and wat I would like to do with them. 

Next day, asks if I can stay behind at the end of the lesson and asks me about my preferences women and why I like them so big. He said that he understand what I meant about Mandy majestic who I mentioned in the email.

Awkward


----------



## Tad

OB-2 Awkward, but at a distance also kind of hilarious. I guess he was trying to be a good teacher, figured you'd reached out to him for some reason!


----------



## DragonFly

OB-2 said:


> I meant to sent an email to a fellow FA but... sent it to my physics teacher - told him all about my ideal Ssbbw and wat I would like to do with them.
> 
> Next day, asks if I can stay behind at the end of the lesson and asks me about my preferences women and why I like them so big. He said that he understand what I meant about Mandy majestic who I mentioned in the email.
> 
> Awkward



I think things like this happen to us all at one time or another. I think that the fact you actually survived and are still standing is great!!!!!!


----------



## fatgrllvr

OB-2 said:


> I meant to sent an email to a fellow FA but... sent it to my physics teacher - told him all about my ideal Ssbbw and wat I would like to do with them.
> 
> Next day, asks if I can stay behind at the end of the lesson and asks me about my preferences women and why I like them so big. He said that he understand what I meant about Mandy majestic who I mentioned in the email.
> 
> Awkward



Got to say, that's pretty funny. Your physics teacher sounds like a good guy. I guess (hope) there's more of us FAs out there than we realize.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Bahaha the only thing that might make hat funnier was if you sent it to a psychology or sociology teacher...embarassing but also brilliantly funny from a distance!


----------



## TwoSwords

DragonFly said:


> Plain and simple I have a type, and when I see one, I look, I try not to get caught. I don't want to get scowled at or rejected at all. It is tough either way.



Wow. I guess some girls totally understand what I go through.


----------



## DragonFly

TwoSwords said:


> Wow. I guess some girls totally understand what I go through.



I absolutely do, I also find that I flirt with them on some different social media platforms.. and when I do, I seem to immediately invalidate the attention I am giving them, I will make sure they know I am way too old for them, and that they would never like me. I noticed I was doing that the other day. It is like I cant give a compliment not because they arent attractive to me it is just that I feel like Ive been caught looking and dont want to get rejected so I make myself unavailable. I am unavailable but it is fun to look.


----------



## TwoSwords

DragonFly said:


> I absolutely do, I also find that I flirt with them on some different social media platforms.. and when I do, I seem to immediately invalidate the attention I am giving them, I will make sure they know I am way too old for them, and that they would never like me. I noticed I was doing that the other day. It is like I cant give a compliment not because they arent attractive to me it is just that I feel like Ive been caught looking and dont want to get rejected so I make myself unavailable. I am unavailable but it is fun to look.



I took this approach myself for a while (mainly during my high school years,) when something happened that forced me to confront my shyness. These days, I've learned to give people a chance, and if they catch a glimpse of how I feel, and flee like frightened rabbits, it's no fault of mine. However, I didn't always have the courage to do things that way, and most of the time, in casual "sightings," I do try to just enjoy it as best I can without making waves.


----------



## Tad

Something that I just found after a long time ... around the time I hit puberty, my older brother had the poster I've linked to below hanging in his bedroom. ("How to Rate Girls" showing a classic cheerleader type and a fatter woman, with crass comments about their various features).

He of course liked it for confirming his preference for thin women, but when he was out I'd sneak into his bedroom and look at it, confused, not understanding what was supposed to be unattractive about the fatter woman -- and not finding the thin one interesting in the least.

I just found the image now after not seeing it for decades. Funny how in my memory the fat woman was much fatter than she actually was. I guess at the time that seemed pretty fat to me. This confirms to me that I was an FA by the time I hit puberty, but I also wonder how much all that time staring at the poster may have influenced my preferences? I mean, it was probably another ten years before I saw any other pictures of a fat woman in that little clothes (and certainly didn't see that much flesh in the flesh)

https://i.pinimg.com/474x/4d/f1/58/4df158102e887ea99a7ff68d5777e02b--girl-posters-westerns.jpg


----------



## fuelingfire

Tad said:


> Something that I just found after a long time ... around the time I hit puberty, my older brother had the poster I've linked to below hanging in his bedroom. ("How to Rate Girls" showing a classic cheerleader type and a fatter woman, with crass comments about their various features).
> 
> He of course liked it for confirming his preference for thin women, but when he was out I'd sneak into his bedroom and look at it, confused, not understanding what was supposed to be unattractive about the fatter woman -- and not finding the thin one interesting in the least.
> 
> I just found the image now after not seeing it for decades. Funny how in my memory the fat woman was much fatter than she actually was. I guess at the time that seemed pretty fat to me. This confirms to me that I was an FA by the time I hit puberty, but I also wonder how much all that time staring at the poster may have influenced my preferences? I mean, it was probably another ten years before I saw any other pictures of a fat woman in that little clothes (and certainly didn't see that much flesh in the flesh)
> 
> https://i.pinimg.com/474x/4d/f1/58/4df158102e887ea99a7ff68d5777e02b--girl-posters-westerns.jpg



At about the age of 5 I knew I was a FA. I spent soooo much time questioning why I liked fat women. Probably up to my late teens. But everything about them seemed better than thin women. I wanted so badly to adore thin models and women. Your story about the poster is some of the thinking I was going through. I think thinking about it so much only reinforced my feelings. It also left me with feelings of alienation. Like I was experiencing colors or sounds that no one else could. I don't know what was said to me by, probably a lot of, people that I understood that liking fat women is "wrong." I am sure I would have spent days looking at that poster and wondering why it was made.

Out of curiosity, any idea where that was published, it just seems odd that someone made that?


----------



## DragonFly

Many years ago, I was standing in line at a grocery store waiting to check out. I was facing the register and all of a sudden I felt two little hands on my belly. I was not as large then but I was definately supersize and very apple shaped. When I looked down I saw a little boy about 3 or 4 years old. He had both of his hands on my belly and was looking up at me like I was a combination of Santa Claus and the Easter Bunny. If it were a cartoon there would have been floating hearts over his head. He looked like he was in love. I couldnt help but smile, he was a little blond headed boy, and he was so gentle with his hands resting on my belly. I just stood and looked at him for a minute. When his Mother noticed she seemed embarrassed and pulled him away. I told her it was okay no harm done. I wonder all these years later if he tells the FA story of the time he stood in line behind the really big lady and he touched her belly?


----------



## fuelingfire

DragonFly said:


> Many years ago, I was standing in line at a grocery store waiting to check out. I was facing the register and all of a sudden I felt two little hands on my belly. I was not as large then but I was definately supersize and very apple shaped. When I looked down I saw a little boy about 3 or 4 years old. He had both of his hands on my belly and was looking up at me like I was a combination of Santa Claus and the Easter Bunny. If it were a cartoon there would have been floating hearts over his head. He looked like he was in love. I couldnt help but smile, he was a little blond headed boy, and he was so gentle with his hands resting on my belly. I just stood and looked at him for a minute. When his Mother noticed she seemed embarrassed and pulled him away. I told her it was okay no harm done. I wonder all these years later if he tells the FA story of the time he stood in line behind the really big lady and he touched her belly?


Most people don't have much of a memory before the age of 5. If they do it's usually isolated images. That why I assume I was 5. But I hope he is telling that story somewhere as the moment he realized.


----------



## John Smith

Well, my random F.A. confession... 

1 - I always hoped since my tender childhood for a third opus "Nutty Proffessor" starring a female protagonist (played as well by a true female actress. Sorry, Eddie Murphy) , so it would be funny to see an extremely obese woman turn into a beachbody model and vice-versa. Or that it would be a little girl, not the big boy, who has enforced to stuff herself in the film "Maltida" (btw, what the hell this film is so creepy, so much fetishs inside it...  ) ;

2 - "Totally Spies" somehow officially triggered my self-awareness about my attraction for women whose getting everincreasingly fat (thanks, Clover... by the way, did you know this theory about the Spy-Fi cartoon show being full of different subliminal fetish at every single episode??) ;

3 - For still-obscure reasons, every single girl with lowkey Feederism or macrophiliac leanings amidst my entourage get somewhat irresistibly drawn to me and vice-versa: I even convinced three of them to fully accept their craving desires and let themselves go with belittle to half-success, including my own best girl friend. One hardly gained 15 pounds before to leave it, one gained a few dozen of pounds and has still in the process to let her go, whom to my best friend she past after many weight yoyo-ings from 112 to 170 pounds in a few years before to temporairly leave down her fattening journey too.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Chose my breakfast location based on the name.

Potbelly.


----------



## Tad

1) Lol!

2) was it ironically named with all super skinny staff?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Tad said:


> 1) Lol!
> 
> 2) was it ironically named with all super skinny staff?



Yes but he was sweet and the food was good, so I pretended he was an FA to extend the justification lol


----------



## Tad

Hey, maybe he, working at a place with a name like that


----------



## Tad

I used to tease my Mom that I was raised by our family cat, as 
a) I adored her and she seemed to treat me like one of her kittens when I was little,
b) Some of my attitude in life seems to have been picked up from her

I was recently noticing how our cat rates laps based on how soft they are, to the extent of getting off one lap when a softer one becomes available.

So maybe I can claim my FA attitude is another I picked up from the cat?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Haha, my cat has become obsessed with my hubby's belly, so he has started calling the cat a gut slut too. Little kitten lays down with his belly on his belly, tucks his back feet under his overhang, and his front feet under his moobs


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Haha, my cat has become obsessed with my hubby's belly, so he has started calling the cat a gut slut too. Little kitten lays down with his belly on his belly, tucks his back feet under his overhang, and his front feet under his moobs



Tbh, that's what I would do if I had the choice as well!


----------



## TwoSwords

Tad said:


> I was recently noticing how our cat rates laps based on how soft they are, to the extent of getting off one lap when a softer one becomes available.



Animals seem to experience, on some level, this same feeling, because it's really basic and hard to ignore. Only something as massively powerful as free will could enable people to ignore it as they do. Sadly, though, many cats also don't have much loyalty when it comes to laps.

P.S.: Every week, my brother's children come over to play one day a week. This is the second week in a row that his youngest has started to doze off while reclining on my belly. I loved it. I think I've only been happier once before this.


----------



## fuelingfire

Had an odd dream last night. My girlfriend was gone, and no one knew what happened to her. For some reason I was dating a conventionally attractive/thin supermodel. Everyone was telling me how great it was that we were together. While I am rolling my eye and wondering how this happened. I pretty much gave up on wanting to have sex.

I woke up and told my girlfriend about it. “Wow! That does sound like a bad nightmare.”


----------



## TwoSwords

fuelingfire said:


> Had an odd dream last night. My girlfriend was gone, and no one knew what happened to her. For some reason I was dating a conventionally attractive/thin supermodel. Everyone was telling me how great it was that we were together. While I am rolling my eye and wondering how this happened. I pretty much gave up on wanting to have sex.
> 
> I woke up and told my girlfriend about it. Wow! That does sound like a bad nightmare.



That's pretty rough. My own worse nightmare is only a step removed from that (being married, and watching her change to no longer want to be fat, thus altering her motives along with her body.)


----------



## voluptuouslover

DragonFly said:


> Many years ago, I was standing in line at a grocery store waiting to check out. I was facing the register and all of a sudden I felt two little hands on my belly. I was not as large then but I was definately supersize and very apple shaped. When I looked down I saw a little boy about 3 or 4 years old. He had both of his hands on my belly and was looking up at me like I was a combination of Santa Claus and the Easter Bunny. If it were a cartoon there would have been floating hearts over his head. He looked like he was in love. I couldnt help but smile, he was a little blond headed boy, and he was so gentle with his hands resting on my belly. I just stood and looked at him for a minute. When his Mother noticed she seemed embarrassed and pulled him away. I told her it was okay no harm done. I wonder all these years later if he tells the FA story of the time he stood in line behind the really big lady and he touched her belly?




I to hope that he tells that story as an FA....would be great. I believe I had images similar to this when I was very young.....so I think their might be a story out there....keep looking.


----------

